# PHMG: No Steroids Required



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thought i'd start a log on here as i've been asked by quite a few what im doing etc.

*Bit of background*

*
*Been training 5 years now. 3 of which i was using steroids and then just decided one day i dont want them any more. That was 10 months ago, so done pretty well. I want to be completely honest so i will say i've been using an ECA stack for the past week and a half. Doesn't effect natural hormone levels so i'm ok with that.

Decided about 6 weeks ago i needed to lean down and sort of "restart" from a lean base. I was carb cycling in this time so 3-4 days keto and then one day carb up.

After this, i felt lean enough to start carb backloading (without all the fancy expensive supplements) as my body utilises carbs (especially post workout) very well when im lean. So here is where im at as of this Sunday:



Im hoping to continue this and put on some size whilst steadily dropping body fat up until close to showtime come April/May.

The look im going for is Classic Bodybuilding. Not really what you would describe as today's classic class, but more of the Arnold/Frank Zane era. I know they used steroids but I not up for that any more so i'll just do the best i can with what i have 

*Training:*

I train 6 days a week with high volume. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but I've always found it to work well with my body type. Here's an example of today's delt workout (with some abbs and arms thrown in):

Seated smith behind neck press x6 sets

DB lat raises x9 sets

Front delt cable raise x6 sets

Lateral delt cable raise x 6 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Rope pulldown x6 sets

Hammer curl x6 sets

Crunches x6 sets

Cable crunches (resistance) x3 sets

Then finish off with 20 mins steady state cardio on the stepmill and treadmill.

*Diet:*

Well this is an example using what i ate yesterday

6.30am Fasted Cardio (45 mins)

9.00am. 250g chicken, 60g mince beef, onions and peppers, fajita spices, glug of olive oil.

12.00pm 250g chicken, 60g mince beef, onions and peppers, fajita spices, glug of olive oil.

2.00pm 250g chicken, 60g mince beef, onions and peppers, fajita spices, glug of olive oil.

5.00pm 250g chicken, 60g mince beef, onions and peppers, fajita spices, glug of olive oil.

Train

(No timings after this, just get the carbs in when hungry)

mass shake 60g carbs, 60g protein

2 mince beef patties, 2 white buns, handfull of oven chips

bowl of low fat ice cream with a mountain of golden syrup on top

bowl of frosted shreddies

2 slices of toast, 4 egg whites, 2 whole

1 slice of toast with loads of raspberry jam smothering it

Thats pretty much it. Similar to this everyday. Even at weekends. I also have football training twice in the week for an hour and 11 a side full match on a Saturday. Just got back into it in the last month after not playing since i was about 17 (im 27 now). All coming back pretty quick as i used to play at county level.

Any questions or general chit chat more than welcome


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I thought I was rid of u. Evidently not.



Glad to see u got this up. I'm TOTES in for this 100%!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I thought I was rid of u. Evidently not.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see u got this up. I'm TOTES in for this 100%!


Totes amazeballs bitch.

Should be pretty interesting. Not your usual sort of log so hopefully people will be interested.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good to see another journal mate! 10th one now? 

Did you end up competing?

Also how do you eat your chicken and mince? All mixed up in a bowl?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Being following your journal on TM. Making great progress nowadays. Seem to have settled into natty life pretty well 

Will continue to follow.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Subbed, will be keeping a close eye on this


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Good to see another journal mate! 10th one now?
> 
> Did you end up competing?
> 
> Also how do you eat your chicken and mince? All mixed up in a bowl?


 :lol: :lol:

Yeah prob about the 10th attempt :whistling: . Yeah cook it all up the night before, put it in a big bowl and just eat it cold in the van as on building sites most days overseeing projects and testing the ground for strength/ density etc.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Judging by your pics the title is a typo?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In for the ride mate :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Being following your journal on TM. Making great progress nowadays. Seem to have settled into natty life pretty well
> 
> Will continue to follow.


Cheers mate.

I dont think i'll ever be chucking around the word "natty" though as lets face it...im not. Ive abused steroids for about 3 years and think thats given me a big benefit nowadays. Not complaining mind you :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Judging by your pics the title is a typo?


I'll take that as a compliment mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

45 mins cardio done this morning. Climbed the height of the empire state building in 30mins on the stepper and then 15mins on the cross trainer.

Massive flask of coffee on the go and a long day on site in cornwall again today.

Football training tonight for two teams. 2 hours of indoor 5 a side. Anyone whos played 5 a side with decent passing teams will know how hard it is for an hour...let alone for 2!

First team is my 11 a side saturday team so need to impress to ensure a start in the team as everyone is playing well at the moment. Second team is just a group of mates vs the tesco team. We hate them (on the pitch) and hate to lose!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck mate subbed to see the outcome.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

in mate... following :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

teramobil said:


> in mate... following :beer:





grant hunter said:


> Good luck mate subbed to see the outcome.


Cheers guys. I'll keep it interesting with regular updates and weekly pictures to make sure im on track.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is a marathon session of footy mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> That is a marathon session of footy mate


Yeah mate. Completely fuc.ked by the end and soaking with sweat. Worth it though. Very good fun as everyone wants to impress for the 11 a side team and everyone hates losing for my mates team.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Gese are you still alive lol x


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So whens the comp???? :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Gese are you still alive lol x


Yeah mate. Still ticking along.



liam0810 said:


> So whens the comp???? :tongue:


April may time. Few in mind bitch.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. Still ticking along.
> 
> April may time. Few in mind bitch.


April May 2014 or 2015?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> April May 2014 or 2015?


Who knows with me.... :lol:

Properly aiming for it this time mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Who knows with me.... :lol:
> 
> Properly aiming for it this time mate.


haha i hope you do mate! it'll be worth it!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

So how comes you don't want to go near any gear? Any reason or just a choice?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> So how comes you don't want to go near any gear? Any reason or just a choice?


Few things.

1. I want kids with my wife and staying on them would reduce the chance and be very selfish.

2. I became mentally addicted to them.

3. You have to stop at some point.

4. Found myself taking more and more risks with my health and literally taking anything i felt would make me bigger.

Just felt out of control and time to pack it in or fuc.k myself up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Managed to rip off all the skin from the balls of my feet at football last night. Cirrently on the stepper wincing with every step.

Long day on site in cornwall again and then xmas meal with my group of friends at a posh hotel. Really not up for getting hammered so will have a couple, have a little dance on the cheesy disco and then go home. Got work in the morning anyway.

Also watched new superman a few days ago and am now sporting a beard


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest session last night at the gym.

Cable flies x5 sets

DB flies x6 sets

DB pullover x5 sets

Machine press x10 sets just one giant set when keep going down the stack until fail on on weight.

Pec dec x4 sets

Tri pushdown x6 sets

Preacher db curls x6 sets

Dips x5 sets

Then home, shower and get ready for xmas party at some posh hotel full of people with far too much money and fuc.k all sense. Good fun taking the pi.ss out of them though.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In for this! Should be a good read:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> In for this! Should be a good read:thumbup1:


Cheers bud. Certainly got some good ans. Judging by todays pics im doing later, ill decide if ita time to up calories or drop a bit more fat. No point going for all out ripped so early when shows arnt for many months away.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ended up getting in at 4am!!! Stop drinking at 11.30 though so wasnt drunk or anything. But missed the taxis and had to walk home. Got some cardio in :lol:

Back Session this evening.

Hammer pullups x3 sets

Smith bent over row x5 sets

lat pulldown x5 sets

low cable row x5 sets

straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Good workout. Chest is killing from yesterdays chest. Going to cook a big curry tonight for dinner. Loads of poppadoms as well. You can never have enough i find and they have to be proper fry yourself ones, non of this pre done packet sh.it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice session there mate. Enjoy the curry


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures. Decided to stick with what im doing but up calories a bit more after training as i dont really need to drop any fat at this stage, could even add a few lb of muscle over the next couple of months and keep same bodyfat. Need to up post workout carbs though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice session there mate. Enjoy the curry


Cheers mate. Got to cook the bloody thing first. Got my baby nephew round tonight. Cutest thing ever. Ill get a photo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So fricken cute


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natty? I'm out.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 142157
> 
> 
> So fricken cute


Deffo not yours then... Who's he belong to?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Natty? I'm out.


Yeah mate. I know natty is boring but be interesting to see what i can do. Real motivated to push big time so should hopefully progress well.



big_jim_87 said:


> Deffo not yours then... Who's he belong to?


Wifes sisters mate. Hes at that stage where hes just started giggling to things. Awesome making him laugh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill follow then seeing as though it's you. And I fancy your missus.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> In for the roid mate :thumb:


Corrected


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill follow then seeing as though it's you. And I fancy your missus.


She got a new haircut:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> She got a new haircut:
> 
> View attachment 142158


Omfg. Lucky lucky cvnt. She is so fit.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed bud..good luck already well on your way for april:beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Omfg. Lucky lucky cvnt. She is so fit.


Haha. She will do for the minute...look at this cider we found as well lmao :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnya said:


> Subbed bud..good luck already well on your way for april:beer:


Nice one mate. Ill get some more size going on by then as well hopefully.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Haha. She will do for the minute...look at this cider we found as well lmao :lol:
> 
> View attachment 142160


Mate my willy would look perfect between them.

Fcuking tease!! Get the more naughty ones private messaged over and be a good boy now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate my willy would look perfect between them.
> 
> Fcuking tease!! Get the more naughty ones private messaged over and be a good boy now


haha. You wish. She doesnt send me naughty ones as she knows ill show everyone :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> haha. You wish. She doesnt send me naughty ones as she knows ill show everyone :lol:


So go take me some then ya kn0b jockey lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking decent mate, I used to have a read of your journals when you were using and you don't look like you've dropped much size tbf


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looking decent mate, I used to have a read of your journals when you were using and you don't look like you've dropped much size tbf


Na, not been as drastic as i thought. Working my tits off mind and have to a bit more disciplined in all aspects but tbh that does add something good to the whole process.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> So go take me some then ya kn0b jockey lol.


Id literally let you suck a nipple for a ride of the supra. Love anything toyota. Currently got a homosexual celica gen 7 thats well good fun tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Id literally let you suck a nipple for a ride of the supra. Love anything toyota. Currently got a homosexual celica gen 7 thats well good fun tbh.


Sh1t!!!! Sold it mate  401bhp it was. Wish I would've known you liked them so much you could've had it for cheap. Seriously I sold it for £1600. It had tax, mot and run perfect, bodywork was good as a whole, and I spent over 2k doing the turbo conversion myself. Just wanted rid as I wasn't using it !! Was a beast.

Can I still lick her nips if I let you take my car for a spin in the new year I'm hoping to buy? BMW e46 m3. Stock it's 340bhp which just will not do, so supercharger or twin turbo kit to take it to around the 500bhp region.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sh1t!!!! Sold it mate  401bhp it was. Wish I would've known you liked them so much you could've had it for cheap. Seriously I sold it for £1600. It had tax, mot and run perfect, bodywork was good as a whole, and I spent over 2k doing the turbo conversion myself. Just wanted rid as I wasn't using it !! Was a beast.
> 
> Can I still lick her nips if I let you take my car for a spin in the new year I'm hoping to buy? BMW e46 m3. Stock it's 340bhp which just will not do, so supercharger or twin turbo kit to take it to around the 500bhp region.


Hahaha. Way too much power for me. Id kill myself. I get sideways with 140bhp haha.

Here is mine. Lowered. Nice induction note. Wrapped the interior. Want to do more but whenever i have the cash i cant justify spending it on metal. Nice straight through stainless would be nice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks nice mate that interior wrapping is really nice.

Yeah I'm gonna but a stock one and do supercharger the following year if I can save enough that is.

I really lost interest in cars and thought I had grown up but nope. Driving a diesel is just so boring lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks nice mate that interior wrapping is really nice.
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna but a stock one and do supercharger the following year if I can save enough that is.
> 
> I really lost interest in cars and thought I had grown up but nope. Driving a diesel is just so boring lol.


Yeah just had a go with the wrapping. Messed up a few times but picked it up pretty quick. Can wrap anything now.

If think once a car fan always a car fan. We can subdue due it for a while but its always going to be there.

I was more cut up about paul walker than nelson mandella :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was mate. It's him and that film that made me want a supra from being a child and that's why I got one lol. I would love another seen quote a few at 600bhp but I really fancy the m3 now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I was mate. It's him and that film that made me want a supra from being a child and that's why I got one lol. I would love another seen quote a few at 600bhp but I really fancy the m3 now.


An m3 is the more sensible option...but id go skyline everyday and take the "childish" comments or whatever. Skylines are just awesome to me. If i won the lottery, id have the Ferrari obviously but in the newly built garage/man cave, the central rotating platforms would have the skyline a supra on them. Some would say bad taste but i just love them. Really got a thing for Rayland Escort Cosworths as well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> An m3 is the more sensible option...but id go skyline everyday and take the "childish" comments or whatever. Skylines are just awesome to me. If i won the lottery, id have the Ferrari obviously but in the newly built garage/man cave, the central rotating platforms would have the skyline a supra on them. Some would say bad taste but i just love them. Really got a thing for Rayland Escort Cosworths as well.


I remember a guy on the supra forums that bought one and literally replaced every single part down to ever washer. And managed to get an engine with zero miles on it that was displayed in a Toyota garage for years in America. Was awesome and he spent over 60k doing it. Google a guy called Jamie p supra. He has had a few and one was over 1000 bhp I think.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate I was right. 1099 rear wheel horse power!!!!!!! I nearly creamed watching this!!!! Mph spinning in 4th at 130 lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate I was right. 1099 rear wheel horse power!!!!!!! I nearly creamed watching this!!!! Mph spinning in 4th at 130 lol.


110mph to 130mpg in about a second. Mental. You seen all the rich arabs and that in Dubai?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. I know natty is boring but be interesting to see what i can do. Real motivated to push big time so should hopefully progress well.
> 
> Wifes sisters mate. Hes at that stage where hes just started giggling to things. Awesome making him laugh.


That is an awesome time...

When he is 2-3 he will make you lol more tho... They get really funny at that age...

Man can't even remember George at this age any more... Sad really


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Omfg. Lucky lucky cvnt. She is so fit.


Lol

No offense here just my personal taste... Id rather Leanne...

Just me tho...

But would bang both and cum on there faces... (Leanne 1st)

Feel free to take offence at the 2nd part of post...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Never given a **** for cars...

Thought i was gay at one point as have no interest...

Always had the philosophy that some are born to drive and some to be driven...

Would higher a driver but Im poor...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Guess i was born to walk...

Ffs lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> No offense here just my personal taste... Id rather Leanne...
> 
> ...


And now she doesn't wanna meet for New Years cos made her feel uncomfortable.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Only just found this thread.

In!

Can't wait for some updates


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> No offense here just my personal taste... Id rather Leanne...
> 
> ...


Yeah...id rather Leanne to. Ive never seen or met her but thats fine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterdays food and todays arm workout then:

6 whole eggs and 4 rashers of streaky bacon.

250g chicken breast. 60g mince beef.

250g chicken breast. 60g mince beef.

Big bag of fruit pastils.

3 scoops of mass gainer in a load of ice cream and syrup

2 packets of super noodles.

Huge curry with naans and about 10 popadoms.

Some chocolate orange for afters and half a vienetta.

Trained arma today. Bit early but im going for a roast dinner and to cinema to see the second hobbit later.

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Hammer rope curl x4 sets

Staight bar press down x4 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

Sculls x4 sets

Tri extention x4 sets

Cable ez bar curl x4 sets

Single arm cable extention x4 sets

Cable ex bar preacher cutl x4 sets.

Crazy pump. Feels awesome.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah...id rather Leanne to. Ive never seen or met her but thats fine


Lol!

Bit of diff is always good...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> And now she doesn't wanna meet for New Years cos made her feel uncomfortable.


Your an absolute **** by the way!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Liking the high volume mate. I feel this training works for myself too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Liking the high volume mate. I feel this training works for myself too


Ive tried loads of different things now and this just works. No point pis.sing about if happy with a style. Sort of workouts that make you feel proper powerful when you leave even though come the end you are lifting the little pink girl dumbells.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Ive tried loads of different things now and this just works. No point pis.sing about if happy with a style. Sort of workouts that make you feel proper powerful when you leave even though come the end you are lifting the little pink girl dumbells.


Yeah I agree. Leave the ego at door come the 3rd exercise haha and get the muscle fully contracted!

What's your back workout like?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Your an absolute **** by the way!


Hahaha. I love pulling ya plonker. Not in the literal sense lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Yeah I agree. Leave the ego at door come the 3rd exercise haha and get the muscle fully contracted!
> 
> What's your back workout like?


This was last workout

Hammer pullups x3 sets

Smith bent over row x5 sets

lat pulldown x5 sets

low cable row x5 sets

straight arm pulldown x5 sets

I usually do more but ran out of time. Favourite workout is back day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> This was last workout
> 
> Hammer pullups x3 sets
> 
> ...


It shows mate. Back is by far strongest bodypart looks wise.

You should make leg day your favourite.... Lol.

All I done all last night was watch supra videos mate. I think I'm gonna get one instead of m3 now lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> It shows mate. Back is by far strongest bodypart looks wise.
> 
> You should make leg day your favourite.... Lol.
> 
> All I done all last night was watch supra videos mate. I think I'm gonna get one instead of m3 now lol.


Haha. Tbh. I know it sounds stupid and a cop out, but i genuinly dont want bigger legs. Classic look remember. Plus i cant play football as well when legs are bigger, lactic acid and general acceleration is way worse. Love my football now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Haha. Tbh. I know it sounds stupid and a cop out, but i genuinly dont want bigger legs. Classic look remember. Plus i cant play football as well when legs are bigger, lactic acid and general acceleration is way worse. Love my football now.


Lol. I'm doing classics and I smash legs to pieces lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I'm doing classics and I smash legs to pieces lol.


Yeah but thats to make up for the lack of muscle on the rest of you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Yeah but thats to make up for the lack of muscle on the rest of you


Hahahaha. That's actually very very true!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. That's actually very very true!!


Lol. Only joking mate. Come on loads.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Lol. Only joking mate. Come on loads.


Getting there mate. Slow process aint it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Stopped the a.m cardio now to start adding some beef to my frame.

Legs and arms tonight.

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Rope hammer curl x4 sets

Ez bar pressdown x4 sets

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Leg extention x10 sets

Ham curl x10 sets

Leg press x10 sets

Calve raise x6 sets

Nearly fell over walking out the gym. Legs shaking.

Food today

250g chicken, 60g beef

250g chicken, 60g beef

250g chicken, 60g beef

250g chicken, 60g beef

Train

Bowl of ice cream, 3 scoops mass gainer, golden syrup

1ltr banana milkshake

Pack of fruit pastils

2 buns, 2 hamburgers, oven chips

2 slices jam on toast.

Might have something else later if i get hungry again...which is most likely lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol. You follow some very unconventional diets don't you mate. Always remember you being able to seriously put away the meat


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Soooo jealous of your diet ffs!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Soooo jealous of your diet ffs!


No reason you cant do Ms Queenie. Pm me for more in depth details. That goes for anyone not wanting to post. I know how shy some of you can be :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. You follow some very unconventional diets don't you mate. Always remember you being able to seriously put away the meat


People seem to be scared to eat nowadays and wonder why they end up looking like string beans when they diet down.

If you arnt using steroids, you cant afford to be sat in a catabolic environment with fu.ck all calories for months and expect to keep muscle and strength in my opinion.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> People seem to be scared to eat nowadays and wonder why they end up looking like string beans when they diet down.
> 
> If you arnt using steroids, you cant afford to be sat in a catabolic environment with fu.ck all calories for months and expect to keep muscle and strength in my opinion.


Yeah your right mate. Get it down ya!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No reason you cant do Ms Queenie. Pm me for more in depth details. That goes for anyone not wanting to post. I know how shy some of you can be :lol:


I think it's suited for leaner types than me lol. My carb timings are very similar though! It's a good approach


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I think it's suited for leaner types than me lol. My carb timings are very similar though! It's a good approach


Im only lean because of the diet. Ive got quite a few doing it with great results to be fair.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@RXQueenie

Southern fried style oven chips and two awesome burgers. Lettuce. Beef tomato. Gerkins. Relish. Mayo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few vids from earlier this year i found. Thought id post as it is a training journal :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> @RXQueenie
> 
> Southern fried style oven chips and two awesome burgers. Lettuce. Beef tomato. Gerkins. Relish. Mayo
> 
> View attachment 142271


Homemade burgers? Just give me gherkins and mayo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Homemade burgers? Just give me gherkins and mayo


Yep. All home made.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

might actual follow this Journal for once...looking good (noHomo) fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> might actual follow this Journal for once...looking good (noHomo) fella


Hahaha. Thank you...i guess lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Hahaha. Thank you...i guess lol.


no problem sweetie


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Quick comparison pic from the past month.

Seemed to have gained some size and still dropped fat. Goes to show that for me personally eating 2000 calories to lose fat and expect to grow is not needed and silly.





Im on average 4000 calories a day. 1500 before training and then 2500 after.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Credit where credit is due mate. Very aesthetic physique [no ****].

I've been training natty 6 months now myself I'm considering staying that way. With that in mind your pics are very inspirational..

Great journal its stuff like this that I love to see on the boards!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Have you changed your mind on carb backloading? I PMd you months ago about it and you said that you'd tried it but didn't get along with it.

why the change of heart?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Have you changed your mind on carb backloading? I PMd you months ago about it and you said that you'd tried it but didn't get along with it.
> 
> why the change of heart?


When i did it before, i was using steroids. They put you in a perfect environment for muscle gain all the time. So not eating carbs most of the day was actually a hinderance.

Without the steroids, the carb timing plays a much more crucial role in manipulate the bodys natural chemical process'.

This is by far the best thing ive come across in the last 10 months of trial and error.

Its also my personal opinion that you should be in half decent nick before doing carb back loading at around sub 15% bodyfat.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Credit where credit is due mate. Very aesthetic physique [no ****].
> 
> I've been training natty 6 months now myself I'm considering staying that way. With that in mind your pics are very inspirational..
> 
> Great journal its stuff like this that I love to see on the boards!


Thanks a lot pal. Very kind words and awesome that im inspiring you. Best thing you can give in this game.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

PHMG said:


> When i did it before, i was using steroids. They put you in a perfect environment for muscle gain all the time. So not eating carbs most of the day was actually a hinderance.
> 
> Without the steroids, the carb timing plays a much more crucial role in manipulate the bodys natural chemical process'.
> 
> ...


Personally I like carb backloading and I'm also doing it. However in all honesty I believe that Kiefer's recommendations in the ebook are way out. Most people would get ridiculously fat eating as many carbs as he recommends in the backload.

I find it a good way of putting on muscle whilst minimising fat gains.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Personally I like carb backloading and I'm also doing it. However in all honesty I believe that Kiefer's recommendations in the ebook are way out. Most people would get ridiculously fat eating as many carbs as he recommends in the backload.
> 
> I find it a good way of putting on muscle whilst minimising fat gains.


Yeah i agree. I think he said all that for the hype to be honest. Although i will say people need to realise when things arnt working for them and adapt. The guy doesnt know your body or see it better than you do so its a persons job (or get a coach that knows what to look [email protected]  ...) and adjust acordingly.

Aimlessly following something that isnt working is silly as im sure you are aware.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Agree totally with what you say mate.

Apart from post-workout protein shake and simple carbs, my backload is pretty much just a large dinner with plenty of carbs (usually rice), protein source and some cake.

I find that like this I consume enough calories to gain muscle (albeit slowly), but not so many as to put on too much fat. In all honesty I do put on a little fat, but nothing I won't be able to burn off pretty quickly before summer. I know my body well and know exactly how to burn off the fat efficiently.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Agree totally with what you say mate.
> 
> Apart from post-workout protein shake and simple carbs, my backload is pretty much just a large dinner with plenty of carbs (usually rice), protein source and some cake.
> 
> I find that like this I consume enough calories to gain muscle (albeit slowly), but not so many as to put on too much fat. In all honesty I do put on a little fat, but nothing I won't be able to burn off pretty quickly before summer. I know my body well and know exactly how to burn off the fat efficiently.


Thats the key tbh. Knowing how to lose fat when it is needed, or more putting the effort in to do it.

Thats why being lean is a massive bonus. You can spot changes for negative and positive very quickly and adjust.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I think it's a very fine line to tread actually on overall calories. Too little and you won't gain muscle. Too many and you end up putting on fat. The idea of a lean bulk is nice, but very hard to actually do especially when natty. I also think that when bulking you can't be too concerned with putting on a little fat (emphasis on "little") because if you start getting too paranoid and then withhold your calories then you'll just end up spinning your wheels without ever truly bulking or cutting.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I think it's a very fine line to tread actually on overall calories. Too little and you won't gain muscle. Too many and you end up putting on fat. The idea of a lean bulk is nice, but very hard to actually do especially when natty. I also think that when bulking you can't be too concerned with putting on a little fat (emphasis on "little") because if you start getting too paranoid and then withhold your calories then you'll just end up spinning your wheels without ever truly bulking or cutting.


I think its important to note how important cardio timing and training style is for CBL. Going to the gym for 30 minutes and doing 3 sets on 3 exercises isnt going to cut it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders tonight. Bit of arms too (i like training with pumped arms lol) and abbs

Machine press x7 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

DB lat raise x7 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Cable lat raise x5 sets

Upright DB rows x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Crunches x5 sets

Weighted cable crunches x3 sets

Todays food is brought to you in picture form!!!

All this throughout the day



Then train



Stuffed now so that will be it for the day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Burgers look awesome


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Burgers look awesome


Lean steak mince. Nice white buns, lettuce, mayo, burger relish, tomato, gerkins. They are so good and cost a fraction of fast food burgers.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back tonight. Very tired today but popped some caffeine and cracked on.

Behind the neck lat pulldown x5 sets

Hammer grip pullup x3 sets

Bent over row x7 sets

Machine yates row x5 sets

Wide grip pullups x5 sets

Wide grip lat pulldown x5 sets

Low cable row x5 sets

High cable rope grip pull x5 sets

Then 20mins cardio. Used the space walker machine thingy and its miles better. Feels like running with no impact on knees.

Food today

250g chicken. 60g mince beef

250g chicken. 60g mince beef

250g chicken. 60g mince beef

250g chicken. 60g mince beef

Train

Ice cream. Golden syrup. 2 scoops mass gainer

Bag of fruit pastils

2 packets of super noodles

2 buns. 2 mince meat burgers. Oven chips

500ml milk with strawberry nesquick.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and arms tonight

Smith incline press x5 sets

Machine decline press x7 sets

Cable flies x5 sets

Pec dec x5 sets

Supermans x6 sets

DB fly x3 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

Straight bar pressdown x5 sets

Single arm curl x5 sets

40 mins cardio post workout which was a struggle but got through it quite faint. Rest day tomorrow as its the work xmas party.

Food

250g chicken, 60g mince

250g chicken, 60g mince

250g chicken, 60g mince

250g chicken, 60g mince

Train

Ice cream. 2 scoops of mass gainer. Golden syrup

Bag of fruit pastils

2 packets of super noodles

Low cheese pizza and oven chips

500ml strawberry milkshake


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Great journel mate interesting read, when you came off did you do a pct or just come off full stop seen a few of your post on t muscle and you didn't mess around with your doses (not saying they where heavy just proper cycles) did you find recovery hard?, you seem to be progressing well natty now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> Great journel mate interesting read, when you came off did you do a pct or just come off full stop seen a few of your post on t muscle and you didn't mess around with your doses (not saying they where heavy just proper cycles) did you find recovery hard?, you seem to be progressing well natty now


Cheers pal.

No pct mate. Just 1000iu shots of hch 3 times a week for 3 weeks.

Recovery was hard mentally. Nothing else. That initial loss of pop to the muscle makes you think you are small when in fact you have lost fuc.k all.

Its all a mind game. Before i gave in and jumped back on. This time i pushed through came out the otherside and then sort of started again. Im actually getting quite near to the size and condition i got on 2g gear now. Should be there in about 6 months if things keep progressing as they are.

Been my goal since i stopped to reach the same size and condition with no steroids. People said i couldnt. Even believed for a bit and then thought "f.uck you".

Started thinking it was possible. Set the seed in my mind and let it grow. Positive thinking is the most powerfull thing.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> No pct mate. Just 1000iu shots of hch 3 times a week for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I think your right it is a mid set I took 6 month of beginning of the year and just stayed positive, didn't bother thinking bout libido stength loss etc and their ended up being non, I think ill copy you on that and just do a little hcg next time pct meds are the cause of a lot of problems,

Grea progress natty tho I've seen pics of you on cycle and you honestly look better now I would say healtheir and a better shape, could you compete natural?? Of you keep progressing surely you could do very well??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He SHOULDNT compete as a natty as his physique hasn't been built naturally but not sure how long off gear is classed as natty if ever at all. Envy your diet it's awesome lol. Don't envy the first part with all that meat and nothing else. Fcuk I would gag trying to eat that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> I think your right it is a mid set I took 6 month of beginning of the year and just stayed positive, didn't bother thinking bout libido stength loss etc and their ended up being non, I think ill copy you on that and just do a little hcg next time pct meds are the cause of a lot of problems,
> 
> Grea progress natty tho I've seen pics of you on cycle and you honestly look better now I would say healtheir and a better shape, could you compete natural?? Of you keep progressing surely you could do very well??





Suprakill4 said:


> He SHOULDNT compete as a natty as his physique hasn't been built naturally but not sure how long off gear is classed as natty if ever at all. Envy your diet it's awesome lol. Don't envy the first part with all that meat and nothing else. Fcuk I would gag trying to eat that


Id never go into a natural fed. I think its incredibly disrespectful to the true naturals up there and its just lying to yourself.

Im not natural and never will be. Im clean. That's it. Thats why i feel the classic class is best suited for someone like me. Im never going to have huge mass but my physique is enhanced in my opinon by my previous use. Im also fine about using ECA. Again, that still isnt what i would consider natural.

Oh and the meat is the best part of the day. Crispy mince and fajita chicken is awesome.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> He SHOULDNT compete as a natty as his physique hasn't been built naturally but not sure how long off gear is classed as natty if ever at all. Envy your diet it's awesome lol. Don't envy the first part with all that meat and nothing else. Fcuk I would gag trying to eat that


Think it's diff with different Feds some are fre years clean some for life, your right though isit out of order


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Id never go into a natural fed. I think its incredibly disrespectful to the true naturals up there and its just lying to yourself.
> 
> Im not natural and never will be. Im clean. That's it. Thats why i feel the classic class is best suited for someone like me. Im never going to have huge mass but my physique is enhanced in my opinon by my previous use. Im also fine about using ECA. Again, that still isnt what i would consider natural.
> 
> Oh and the meat is the best part of the day. Crispy mince and fajita chicken is awesome.


Fair enough mate, think your shape/physic would suit classic also


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training tonight. Was works doo last night so eaten f.uck all and got up really late.

Rope pulldown x5 sets

rope hammer curl x5 sets

DB tri extension x5 sets

DB preachers curl x5 sets

V bar presscown x5 sets

EZ bar preacher curl x5 sets

Food

4 rashers bacon, 6 whole eggs

Train

ice cream, golden syrup and 3 scoops mass gainer

bag of fruit pastils

2 packets super noodles

chocolate orange ice cream

A post training kitchen spotlight picture because...why not :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training today. Hanging out my ass from another party last night but all good by mid day. Parties all finished until new years eve now then after that im stopping drinking for a good while. Be very serious come new year.

Leg extension x7 sets

Ham curls x7 sets

Leg press x10 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Crunshes x5 sets

weighted cable crunches x3 sets

20 minutes of cardio after training.

And then this weeks photos:



Put on a slight bit of chub i think comparing to last week but thats ok, was expecting it as i push calories a little more over this period until i start dieting down properly.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

After being sat on my ass watching christmas films all day, i was looking forward to training.

Shoulders and arms tonight.

Smith press x5 sets

DB lat raise x7 sets

DB front raise x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

cable pulldown x5 sets

Cable curl x5 sets

Machine shoulder press x7 sets

Cable lat raise x5 sets

Food. Low today as had a lay in until 11am which is very late for me.

6 whole eggs. 4 rashers of streaky bacon.

Train

Bag of fruit pastils

Ice cream. 3 scoops of mass gain. Golden syrup.

2 packets of super noodles

2 buns. 2 mince burger. Oven chips

Chinese takeaway. Sweet and sour chicken balls. Sea weed. Chips. Rice. Tea smoked chicken. Chilli beef.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Yeah I'd agree with the fat gain, maybe cut down on the sugary shìt? Remember your natty now! Can't get away with all that junk food everyday!lol plus will be a cnut trying to strip it all off with minimal muscle loss.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Arm training tonight. Was works doo last night so eaten f.uck all and got up really late.
> 
> Rope pulldown x5 sets
> 
> ...


You look bigger in this pic than you have over the years when you was on gear, your traps need bringing up a bit though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate! Yeah I'd agree with the fat gain, maybe cut down on the sugary shìt? Remember your natty now! Can't get away with all that junk food everyday!lol plus will be a cnut trying to strip it all off with minimal muscle loss.


Lol. I can still eat the sugary shi.t mate. Just cut it down by about 500 calories.

Ive been eating all that "junk food" every day for over a month. Its only this week ive not lost fat but thats because i upped it slightly.

Pushing calories for a bit though mate to put on some extra mass before i diet right down. So a little bit of fat gain is acceptable.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Lol. I can still eat the sugary shi.t mate. Just cut it down by about 500 calories.
> 
> Ive been eating all that "junk food" every day for over a month. Its only this week ive not lost fat but thats because i upped it slightly.
> 
> Pushing calories for a bit though mate to put on some extra mass before i diet right down. So a little bit of fat gain is acceptable.


Fair play mate. My train of thought is what's the point of gaining fat to just spend/waste time stripping it off again, I don't personally believe it will help gain extra muscle tissue.

Just my opinion though!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Fair play mate. My train of thought is what's the point of gaining fat to just spend/waste time stripping it off again, I don't personally believe it will help gain extra muscle tissue.
> 
> Just my opinion though!


Id agree with you if you are talking about a lot of fat gain. I wont be doing that. Ill still had abbs.

The way my diet works mean you are meant ti have the sugary food though mate. Complex carbs or not required or optimum. I do 30 to 40 sets to failure each training session after having no carbs all day. Muscles are screaming for sugars by that point.

If you look at diet now. Id simple cut out the 2 packs of supernoodles and id drop fat each week. So very very simple. Just a fu.ck ton of work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You look bigger in this pic than you have over the years when you was on gear, your traps need bringing up a bit though


Cheers mate. Traps attach low so im always going to struggle with making them pop. But yeah. Could do with some more direct work.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fair play mate. My train of thought is what's the point of gaining fat to just spend/waste time stripping it off again, I don't personally believe it will help gain extra muscle tissue.
> 
> Just my opinion though!


I remember reading Lou Ferrigno saying he gained only 1lb of muscle after doing a bulk where he put on about 60lb, once he stripped it all off, thats all he said he made a 1lb gain of muscle, i know it sounds like bull$hit, and it might well be, but thats what he said


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I remember reading Lou Ferrigno saying he gained only 1lb of muscle after doing a bulk where he put on about 60lb, once he stripped it all off, thats all he said he made a 1lb gain of muscle, i know it sounds like bull$hit, and it might well be, but thats what he said


The more developed you are, the less you gain each time so quite possible. Saying that though how could lou really measure that back then??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Id agree with you if you are talking about a lot of fat gain. I wont be doing that. Ill still had abbs.
> 
> The way my diet works mean you are meant ti have the sugary food though mate. Complex carbs or not required or optimum. I do 30 to 40 sets to failure each training session after having no carbs all day. Muscles are screaming for sugars by that point.
> 
> If you look at diet now. Id simple cut out the 2 packs of supernoodles and id drop fat each week. So very very simple. Just a fu.ck ton of work.


Yeah I suppose mate you do go mental with the sets lol

I follow the same principle as you when it comes to leaning out, like in your previous journals, keep meals the same but just drop some carbs and fats from some meals, nice and easy.

How you finding training without gear mentally? I know one bloke who got really depressed because he wasn't as strong, didn't recover as quick etc etc...



Ken Hutchinson said:


> I remember reading Lou Ferrigno saying he gained only 1lb of muscle after doing a bulk where he put on about 60lb, once he stripped it all off, thats all he said he made a 1lb gain of muscle, i know it sounds like bull$hit, and it might well be, but thats what he said


Couldn't argue against that man! I just think the amount of time on a 'bulk' (say 12 weeks for example), you could still gain that 1lb of muscle(for example) but without all the fat?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I suppose mate you do go mental with the sets lol
> 
> I follow the same principle as you when it comes to leaning out, like in your previous journals, keep meals the same but just drop some carbs and fats from some meals, nice and easy.
> 
> ...


I did read it in muscle and fitness about 20 odd years ago, so it must be true lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh then it must be true!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I suppose mate you do go mental with the sets lol
> 
> I follow the same principle as you when it comes to leaning out, like in your previous journals, keep meals the same but just drop some carbs and fats from some meals, nice and easy.
> 
> How you finding training without gear mentally? I know one bloke who got really depressed because he wasn't as strong, didn't recover as quick etc


training without gear is fine mate. Was hard at first to get motivation to go but id always make sure i did go and then loved it just as much when there.

Ive never really been that stong tbh and train in a higher rep range 10 to 12 reps. Recovery wise, i have about 15 seconds rest between sets and train big bodyparts every 4 days and arms every other day.

Everyone is different though. I had to forget gear existed. Completely new thinking. i dont even think about it anymore tbh apart from when its mentioned. Its just not an option. Like, you wouldnt consider heroin for a night out. I wouldnt consider steroids for training. Cant miss something that just isnt even an option.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You look bigger in this pic than you have over the years when you was on gear, your traps need bringing up a bit though


You got me focusing on my traps now :lol:

Might have been angle so i took a pic again from head height with my phone. Not great but i dont think they are too bad. I'll train them more anyway to be on the safe side.


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking good PHMG.



> Shoulders and arms tonight.
> 
> Smith press x5 sets
> 
> ...


What sort of weights are you doing on each as this is a mammoth workout? Do you not feel as much benefit from fewer exercises with heavier weight?

Subbed BTW


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Chill out Marc, you look really good, you will not see anyone in better shape than you walking about ever, there is nothing wrong with your traps, they just looked a little small compared to the rest of you, nothing major


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Chill out Marc, you look really good, you will not see anyone in better shape than you walking about ever, there is nothing wrong with your traps, they just looked a little small compared to the rest of you, nothing major


I didnt take it the wrong way mate. Youre right. They need more focus. I'll work hardr on them. Nothing wrong with the critique. Thats why i post regular pictures so cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> Looking good PHMG.
> 
> What sort of weights are you doing on each as this is a mammoth workout? Do you not feel as much benefit from fewer exercises with heavier weight?
> 
> Subbed BTW


Well i always start the workout with the heavy compound work. So smith shoulder press today for instance was 100kg for 10 reps. And then after that i drop the weight by say 5 to 10kg a set to ensure i get the rep range.

After the compound movement, its just a constant frenzie of hitting sets after set, exercise after exercise, in the 10 to 12 rep range until i can barely really lift anything anymore.

Carb backloading dictates that you train in a specific way to make the food you see me packing in every night be utilised. Going in and doing 3 sets on 3 exercises simply wouldnt cut it. Id get fat in not time.

Also, ive tried the whole strength game and low volume before. It does nothing for me in terms of muscle growth and enjoyment. Volume for my body type is key. I just get on well with it.

Combine the high volume with good work ethic, tons of timed carbs and a willingness to succeed and it gets me results and will continue to do so. Sounds arrogent but its not, im just confident in my abilities and the knowledge i have gained over the past 5 years training


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Well i always start the workout with the heavy compound work. So smith shoulder press today for instance was 100kg for 10 reps. And then after that i drop the weight by say 5 to 10kg a set to ensure i get the rep range.
> 
> After the compound movement, its just a constant frenzie of hitting sets after set, exercise after exercise, in the 10 to 12 rep range until i can barely really lift anything anymore.


Cool, will be interesting to see your progress especially without any assistance.

I like bigger workouts but more focused on one body part.

Good luck with your goals mate


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say good on you mate, keep up the good work! Merry christmas


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sunn said:


> Just wanted to say good on you mate, keep up the good work! Merry christmas


Cheers pal. Will do.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Havent been gym since monday as its closed and i feel unexpectedly miserable. I hate not training or structuring my diet around it. Feel lazy as f.uck and am sick of doing nothing and eating "christmas food" (stuff laid out by family members).

Gym is back open again tomorrow thank god. I sound like a miserable bastard but for some reason its got me down.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Havent been gym since monday as its closed and i feel unexpectedly miserable. I hate not training or structuring my diet around it. Feel lazy as f.uck and am sick of doing nothing and eating "christmas food" (stuff laid out by family members).
> 
> Gym is back open again tomorrow thank god. I sound like a miserable bastard but for some reason its got me down.


I'm a miserable bastard too cos I've been eating high protein food all week and no Christmas food. Thank fcuk my gym was open today


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Really good video ive just seen that raises some points about chest and back training i had not considered:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First training session back. Went for chest and triceps.

Incline bench press x5 sets

Pec dec x5 sets

Machine press x7 sets

Cable fly x5 sets

Db incline fly x3 sets

tricep pulldown x7 drop sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

food.

6 whole eggs. 4 rashers of bacon

Train

Packet of fruit pastils

2 packs of supernoodles.

Banana milkshake 1ltr

2 buns, 2 mince burgers. Oven chips

Feels good to be back. Been 5 days but feels like ages. When did i get this sad!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> First training session back. Went for chest and triceps.
> 
> Incline bench press x5 sets
> 
> ...


Nice. Will have a look at bpak later.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice. Will have a look at bpak later.


Does a lot of good videos with great detail.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Does a lot of good videos with great detail.


Yea that bad Alan got me on to him. Great that he shares his knowledge:thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Done a big back session yesterday and then an arm session today.

Straight bar pulldown x5 sets

Single arm cable pulldown x5 sets

DB curl x5 sets

Hammer rope cable curl x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Preacher curl x5 sets

EZ bar curl x5 sets

Food both days

6 whole eggs. 4 rashers streaky bacon

250g chicken. 100g beef mince

Train

Pack of fruit pastils

2 packs super noodles

2 buns. 2 mince burgers. Oven chips

Put on chub over xmas. No training and was lazy with cardio so my own fault hence why ive lowered calories via the post workout feast. Strip fat now until end of feb/march time.


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Put on chub over xmas. No training and was lazy with cardio so my own fault hence why ive lowered calories via the post workout feast. Strip fat now until end of feb/march time.


I know the feeling.

Back to the gym tomorrow. Lift weights and be happy again


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

out of interest howcome you decided to stop using?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yorkshire.lad said:


> out of interest howcome you decided to stop using?


What i answered to someone else bud

Few things.

1. I want kids with my wife and staying on them would reduce the chance and be very selfish.

2. I became mentally addicted to them.

3. You have to stop at some point.

4. Found myself taking more and more risks with my health and literally taking anything i felt would make me bigger.

Just felt out of control and time to pack it in or fuc.k myself up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Back to the gym tomorrow. Lift weights and be happy again


How long you bin out da game blud?


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> What i answered to someone else bud
> 
> Few things.
> 
> ...


good on you mate.


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

PHMG said:


> How long you bin out da game blud?


Not long but feels like forever. Gym opening hours over xmas made it near impossible to train so last sesh was Monday 23rd!

Eaten my own body weight in ****e over the last week and a half so feel so lethargic and chubby. Eaten pretty decent last two days in prep.

Amazing how much training or not training affects your mood


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> Not long but feels like forever. Gym opening hours over xmas made it near impossible to train so last sesh was Monday 23rd!
> 
> Eaten my own body weight in ****e over the last week and a half so feel so lethargic and chubby. Eaten pretty decent last two days in prep.
> 
> Amazing how much training or not training affects your mood


Massively. I stucture my day with food and what not for when i go to the gym at 5pm. Been like it for so long that when you are laying in and that, then no gym, im all out of sync. Then i feel lazy and pointless.

...this is all because im one sad bastard :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

After spending way too much money in the january sales i hit the gym. Shoulders mainly tonight.

Clave raise x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Hammer curls x5 sets

DB lat raise x7 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Machine shoulder press x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

50 mins cardio fasted a.m. and 20 mins post workout as well.

Food hasnt been great as all over the place as still off work.

6 whole eggs. 4 rashers bacon

Train

3 scoops mass gainer in milk

2 packets super noodles

2 buns. 2 mince burgers. Oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First day back at work today to all back to normal thank god.

Back session after work

Straight arm pushdown x5 sets

Cable row (all angles) x7 sets

Lat pulldown x5 sets

Machine yates row x5 sets

Tri

V bar pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Bi

Cable curl x5 sets

Preacher curl x5 sets

Food

Nothing all day as felt ill

Pre workout was 2 packs noodles and one chicken breast

Train

Whey. Ice cream. Golden syrup

Bag of fruit pastils

Burgers and oven chips

pint of milkshake


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All still going good then mate!!! Why worry about what must be a tiny ammount of fat put on over Christmas? And diet. Would the time not be better spent just carry on gaining and worry about the small ammount of fat when you diet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> All still going good then mate!!! Why worry about what must be a tiny ammount of fat put on over Christmas? And diet. Would the time not be better spent just carry on gaining and worry about the small ammount of fat when you diet?


yeah thats what im doing mate. I did progress pictures yesterday and ive only put on a slight bit of chub that blurs abs a little, can sort that out in no time:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bit of chub. STFU lol. Still fairly lean and in good condition for 'off season'


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Bit of chub. STFU lol. Still fairly lean and in good condition for 'off season'


Yeah, i thought it was worse because id been lazy but not too bad considering no cardio for 2 weeks and shi.t loads of crap food and getting s.hitfaced drunk every few days :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fell big as fu.ck today. You know when you have those days. Must be the new tshirt thats not been worn in yet.

Arm session tonight

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

Single arm pulldown x5 sets

Cable curl x5 sets

Smith close grip bench x5 sets

DB preacher curl x5 sets

Scull crushers x5 sets

Food

5 whole eggs. 4 rashers bacon

Train

2 packets noodles. 1 chicken breast

Bag of fruit pastils

Whey. Ice cream. Syrup

2 burgers. Oven chips.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Is the new t shirt a size S? X


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just seen this... subbbbeeeedd! :thumbup1: Loving your physique


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Is the new t shirt a size S? X


XL lol. Used to be XXL. Nevermind lol.

(You bitch)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> XL lol. Used to be XXL. Nevermind lol.
> 
> (You bitch)


All the best guys are XL 

And I put a kiss on the end to soften the blow


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> All the best guys are XL
> 
> And I put a kiss on the end to soften the blow


As if i could take offence to anything you say :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi mate, you don't seem to be taking in a huge amount of protein over the course of the day.

Are you finding the timing of consuming (after training) is more important than a higher, drip feed way of eating?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dux said:


> Hi mate, you don't seem to be taking in a huge amount of protein over the course of the day.
> 
> Are you finding the timing of consuming (after training) is more important than a higher, drip feed way of eating?


Thats exactly it mate. Get the protein in when it will be fully used.

Bit different for gear users as you are constantly in that place for it to be utilised.

Thing is, i was spending 50 quid a week on meat and then over xmas and the past week and a half, ive had low protein through a combo of being lazy and completely random days. Its had no negative effect on my physique.

Which is starting to make me think that the idea of very high protein thrown about has just saturated everyones views on how much is needed, meaning most people will resort to buying their products to bump it up. Nothing against that but i dont want to be chucking money away for no reason.

That being said, after a few more months of lower protein, i might find i start to lose size. If thats the case, i take back everything i just said.

Way i see it is that if people like kai and phil are consuming 400g protein and have about 3 times my mass, why do i need anything like that amount. And then consider the no drugs element aswell and i think 100g to 200g is plenty.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm starting to come round to this way of thinking myself.

In the past I've religiously eaten every 3 hours or so and consumed 350/400g of protein a day, and seen no better results than when I'm having 250 (1g per lb of body weight), and that's running gear too.

You know the plan I'm following, and at the mo the only protein supps are pre/during/post. I probably don't even need all of them if I'm being honest either.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dux said:


> I'm starting to come round to this way of thinking myself.
> 
> In the past I've religiously eaten every 3 hours or so and consumed 350/400g of protein a day, and seen no better results than when I'm having 250 (1g per lb of body weight), and that's running gear too.
> 
> You know the plan I'm following, and at the mo the only protein supps are pre/during/post. I probably don't even need all of them if I'm being honest either.


Mate, i used to be so on it. Like you say, exact amounts and perfect timing (if i was on a building site that day, id sneak off to the toilet and eat my meal there to get it in at the right time).

It makes **** all difference to someone at my level and just makes you worry about fuc.k all and look a cun.t :lol:

I pay far more attention to my training now. One thing i noticed was that the proper big guys in my gym have never used the internet and eat nothing like we do (or are told we are supposed to), but they do work like fu.ck in the gym. Loads of sets for like an hour and a half, 5 to 6 times a week.

Thats what i do now. So much more simple and stops the bodybuilding thing taking over my life. As a result, ive progressed with work hugely over the past 6 months.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders and arms tonight

Machine shoulder press x7 sets

DB lat raise x5 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Hammer curl x5 sets

V bat pressdown x5 sets

Preacher curl x5 sets

Food

6 whole eggs. 4 rashers bacon

Football training

44g whey, 2 packets super noodles

Weight training

44g whey. Bag of fruit pastils

3 mcdonalds double cheese burgers (no time for cooking tonight).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained a client tonight at his house so a bit limited with his home gym so less sets than usual. We did chest and bi's.

Flat bench x7 sets

Incline bench x5 sets

Incline DB fly x5 sets

Bi's

EZ bar curl x5

DB preacher curl x5

21's x3

Was due legs tonight but messed my knee and hamstring up at indoor football training last night.

Food.

Protein shake (on site today)

1/2 chicken breast. 2 rashers bacon. 3 whole eggs.

Train

Mass shake

Packet of fruit pastils

2 packets of super noodles. Protein shake.

Dominos pizza and dough balls.


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Dominos pizza and dough balls.


Gotta love dominos. Dirty gains


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

leedsgains said:


> Gotta love dominos. Dirty gains


CBL... I think he's cutting for another month or so yet


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> CBL... I think he's cutting for another month or so yet


More than a month or so claire, 12 weeks now of serious stuff for a competition and then hopefully ending up on stage.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> Gotta love dominos. Dirty gains


Is the last proper dirty takeaway meal i will have for a while now. I'll still be eating the non diet conventional food, but wont be takeaway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well i've been fortunate enough to be sponsored by http://www.extremelabs.co.uk/ for my transformation competition/prep so will be using all their products throughout. Products arrive to me on monday. They will be advertising on UK-M shortly. Be a week or so before im fully up to spec on the full range though. Im fresh too most supplements to be honest and giving circumstances, i feel i can give good honest opinions on different products and use them to my advantage. Obviously if you are roided up to the grills then they arnt going to make much of a difference but seeing as im full clean, i will be able to tell whats worth using and whats making a difference.

Morning fasted cardio will be going back in as of today and also post workout. 40mins for both sessions. I'll also be switching back to my mince and chicken combo for all my meals pre workout. I had a break from it as i got sick of the taste but fancy it again now. Nice and simple too cook and can eat hot or cold.

Back and tri session at the gym today and will prob do some bi's too as my workout last night was a bit light due to equipment at clients house. If im not hurting the day after...i didnt stress things hard enough imo.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> More than a month or so claire, 12 weeks now of serious stuff for a competition and then hopefully ending up on stage.


I didn't know u were competing sorry. Great news  which comp/fed?


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Well i've been fortunate enough to be sponsored by http://www.extremelabs.co.uk/


Wow nice one. That should save you a few quid.

Which comp are you entering?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> Wow nice one. That should save you a few quid.
> 
> Which comp are you entering?


Not 100% yet mate. Still deciding between UKBFF and NABBA. Leaning more towards ukbff for classic class though but need to look into it all a bit more. Concentrating on just rinsing fat off for a bit though now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I didn't know u were competing sorry. Great news  which comp/fed?


See above babes xoxox


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Not 100% yet mate. Still deciding between UKBFF and NABBA. Leaning more towards ukbff for classic class though but need to look into it all a bit more. Concentrating on just rinsing fat off for a bit though now.


I know you aren't using any AAS but what about PH? I only cask as that seems to be a big part of your sponsors range.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> See above babes xoxox


You could potentially do both... nabba south east is the day before ukbff south coast... if you're in shape, u might as well!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> I know you aren't using any AAS but what about PH? I only cask as that seems to be a big part of your sponsors range.


No mate. I wont use anything that effects my natural hormone production. There will be more or a range at a later date. Main thing for me at this stage will be the T9 fat burners (which @RACK has used and rates as very potent) and the MX4 Mass Xplosion. My metabolism and nutrient timing mean that mass gainers are ideal for me even when dieting.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> You could potentially do both... nabba south east is the day before ukbff south coast... if you're in shape, u might as well!


Jesus christ, the thought of 1 is scary enough for me. You trying to shi.t me up :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Jesus christ, the thought of 1 is scary enough for me. You trying to shi.t me up :lol:


No just planting a seed  It's something to consider anyway  I'm excited for u x


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Mate, i used to be so on it. Like you say, exact amounts and perfect timing (if i was on a building site that day, id sneak off to the toilet and eat my meal there to get it in at the right time).
> 
> It makes **** all difference to someone at my level and just makes you worry about fuc.k all and look a cun.t :lol:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean eating on site is lonnnng sometimes gotta put my food on side of the lorry every time I go to get some gear, I have a bite, so your doing a kinda of fasting/Cbl thing? good your experimenting breaking the norms while the rest of are too pUssy lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> I know what you mean eating on site is lonnnng sometimes gotta put my food on side of the lorry every time I go to get some gear, I have a bite, so your doing a kinda of fasting/Cbl thing? good your experimenting breaking the norms while the rest of are too pUssy lol


Yeah mate. I tend to not eat now until the earthworks workers on site go to lunch about 1pm, then i cram in some food and just keep working until the end of the day (3pm as i then have a 2 hour drive back to the laboratory). Pull over in a layby about 4pm to get some more food in before training and then the majority of my calories is consumed post workout, which i personally feel is when it will be most efficient. Can keep repairing as i sleep then and also dont wake up hungry, meaning i can fast again until 1pm the next day. Makes it all a lot more manageable.

Its all about catering plans to work around your job and life, rather than messing up the important things for our hobbies.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. I tend to not eat now until the earthworks workers on site go to lunch about 1pm, then i cram in some food and just keep working until the end of the day (3pm as i then have a 2 hour drive back to the laboratory). Pull over in a layby about 4pm to get some more food in before training and then the majority of my calories is consumed post workout, which i personally feel is when it will be most efficient. Can keep repairing as i sleep then and also dont wake up hungry, meaning i can fast again until 1pm the next day. Makes it all a lot more manageable.
> 
> Its all about catering plans to work around your job and life, rather than messing up the important things for our hobbies.


Yeah your def right finding a way to eat around work, consistently aswell,

I gotta out a couple shakes I between meals as days so long at work yard by 6 am back by 5 t, do you not add carbs in intra workout?? Or do you find that hinders your cardio?? And start the loading straight after??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah your def right finding a way to eat around work, consistently aswell,
> 
> I gotta out a couple shakes I between meals as days so long at work yard by 6 am back by 5 t, do you not add carbs in intra workout?? Or do you find that hinders your cardio?? And start the loading straight after??


No carbs intra mate. Plenty of glycogen and energy from the post workout carbs the day before. No reason to underperform from lack of carbs that day. If people do then its often in their heads more than ability im the muscle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training and cardio done.

Lat pulldown x5 sets

Straight bar pushdown x5 sets

Yates row x5 sets

Hammer pullups x5 sets

Cable row. All angles x7 sets

Then 40mins cardio. Save tris for tomorrow as i was done after back. You know when you have done enough.

Food

250g chicken. 60g mince x2

Train

2 scoops mass shake

2 packets super noodles

Big rump steak. Oven chips. Peas. Onion rings and tomato.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2x 40min cardio sessions done today and a leg workout.

Quad extension x7 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Leg Press x10 sets

Calve raise x7 sets

Food:

500g chicken, 80g mince beef

500g chicken, 80g mince beef

Train

2 scoops mass shake

Steak, roast potatoes, veg

All meals prepped for tomorrow. Big wet day on site so will be a bit all over the place but not a problem for me. I grab time for food when i can. Few bites here and their throughout the day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Subbed :thumb:


Good man.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2 cardio sessions today again. 40 minutes long each.

Then after a troubled day at work of smashing the sump on the works stupidly low vw caddy and spilling oil all over and environmental agency controlled site, i trained delts and arms.

Delts

Standing DB lat raises x5

Smith verticle shoulder press x5 sets

Machine cable shoulder press x7 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Bis

Hammer curl x5 sets

Seated DB curl x5 sets

Tris

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Reverse grip straight bar pulldown x5 sets

Food/plan

Cardio

400g chicken, 80g mince

400g chicken, 80g mince

1 cap of Extreme Labs T9 fat burner/stimulant

Train

Cardio

2 scoops Exreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion (33g protein, 98g carbs)

2 packets super noodles

1 pack fruit pastils

2 home made lean mince burgers and 2 white buns.

Have to say. The T9's have impressed. Obviously they arnt in the league as an ECA stack but for anyone who doesnt agree with ephedrine then its a bloody good alternative. I wasnt expecting much as i take caffeine multiple times a day anyway but im pretty sure the quality of mine must be shocking cos you can 100% def feel a massive difference. Main thing being that im currently sat on the stationary bike and not counting down the minutes until i can get the f.uck off :lol:

Might even hit the stair master to burn some extra calories of fat!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you very much to my sponsor Extreme Labs :thumbup:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 143747
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to my sponsor Extreme Labs :thumbup:


Nice mate! How your wangle that one?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate! How your wangle that one?


I just ooze awesomeness...with a hint of modesty :lol:

(jokes)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms today. Well started the day at 6am with one cardio session for 40mins and then off to work. Then was bored on lunch so went and did another 40mins cardio :lol:

Tri

Vbar pressdown x5 sets

Scull crushers x5 sets

Tri DB extension x5 sets

Rope behind neck ext. x5 sets

Bis

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

EZ bar curl x5 sets

Cable preacher curls x5 sets

Then 30mins cardio post workout.

Food/plan

T9 fat burner

Fasted cardio 40mins

300g chicken breast. 80g mince beef

T9 fat burner

Cardio on lunch break 40mins

300g chicken breast, 80g mince beef

T9 fat burner

Train

30mins cardio

2 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion

2 packets noodles

400g potato (mini roasts, crispy as hell), 1 chicken breast and salad.

Pretty tiring day but was sat in the office today so felt lazy. Plus you cant really have a mental break unless you get out so thats why ichucked in the extra cardio.

Hit it hard early qnd get the ball rolling. Playing catch up would not be cool!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2 cardio sessions again today. One 40mins and another 50mins.

Leg training complete

Leg press x7 sets

Quad ext. x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Single leg quad ext. x4 sets

Single leg ham curl x4 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Food/plan

Extreme Labs T9

Cardio

300g chicken breast. 80g mince beef

Extreme Labs T9

300g chicken breast. 80g mince beef

Extreme Labs T9

Train

Cardio

2 Scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

2 packets super noodles

Bag of fruit pastils

2 burgers. 2 buns. Handfull of chips.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> 2 cardio sessions again today. One 40mins and another 50mins.
> 
> Leg training complete
> 
> ...


Does this mean your eating 380 gram of meat In one sitting of just taking bites here and thier??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> Does this mean your eating 380 gram of meat In one sitting of just taking bites here and thier??


If ive got time, ill eat in one sitting. If on site then it will be bites here and there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training today. Had two cardio sessions instead. One 40mins fasted and 1hr indoor football.

This prob sounds like utter crap but i shi.t you not, i took my T9's from Extreme Labs 15 mins before and steamed the whole match. I scored 11 of out 13 goals and could have kept going. Loved it.

Switching training up a bit now. I seem to be recovering very fast so am going to go for a full body workout every other day. I can really take advantage of the carb backloading then on those days.

On non training days, its cardio instead of training and just one carb meal.

Food/plan for today:

1xT9

40mins cardio

300g chicken, 80g mince beef

1xT9

300g chicken, 80g mince beef

1xT9

1hr Indoor Football

Rump steak, roast potatoes and peas

Cant believe its friday tomorrow already. Weeks are flying by. Time flies when you are having fun and feel on top of the world/your game.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beast of a session today. Got up early for first cardio session and then after work i did the first fullbody session. T9's really helped with this. They dont seem to have an instant effect you can feel, but they are working in the background which i like as it enables me to keep working. So the workout:

Chest

Incline smith x4 sets

incline DB flys x4 sets

Shoulder

Smith shoulder press x4 sets

Seated DB lat raise x4 sets

Bi's

Alt. DB curls x4 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

Legs

Quad Extension x7 sets

Leg press x5 sets

Tri's

Sculls x4 sets

cable pressdown x4 sets

Back

Lat pulldown x4 sets

Yates row x4sets

Back is strongest bodypart so left that until the end. Going to take a few weeks to get used to it and put as much effort in at the end as you do at the start but im hurting all over already. Get the food in!

Food/plan

6.30am: Extreme Labs T9 fatburner

7.00am: 45mins cardio

12.00pm: 6 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon.

1.00pm: Extreme Labs T9 fatburner

4.30pm: 300g chicken breast, 80g mince

5.00pm: Extreme Labs T9 fatburner

5.15pm: Train

7.00pm onwards: 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

bag of fruit pastils

2 packets super noodles

2 hamburgers, 2 buns, oven chips

1 scoop Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

Will certainly sleep tonight!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why full body workout bud?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Why full body workout bud?


Will alow me to hit each bodypart every other day. And on non workout days i will do 2 big cardio sessions and only one carb meal. On training days its carb backloading style with a huge carb feast after training to aid recovery and growth.

My recovery seems to be very fast providing i can get the sleep in which i def will with full body. Was asleep by 10.30pm last night and even turned down a night out which is a first for me.

Mainly just switching things up mate. I like experimenting and whenever i do something new i tend to get results as its fresh and fun.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Serious high volume mate, how are you finding strength?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Serious high volume mate, how are you finding strength?


Well that was first sessions i did 120kg for 8 reps on incline bench and 100kg on shoulder press for 9.

I only focus on one set per exercise for stength. So first working set is most weight i can shift for 6 - 8 reps. Then drop the weight by about 20% and get around ten reps. Drop weight again and get around 12. Then final set is around 15 reps. Usually about 30 seconds rest between sets.

Covering all rep ranges then and all muscle fibres. Massive pumps and huge amounts of sweat :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Well that was first sessions i did 120kg for 8 reps on incline bench and 100kg on shoulder press for 9.
> 
> I only focus on one set per exercise for stength. So first working set is most weight i can shift for 6 - 8 reps. Then drop the weight by about 20% and get around ten reps. Drop weight again and get around 12. Then final set is around 15 reps. Usually about 30 seconds rest between sets.
> 
> Covering all rep ranges then and all muscle fibres. Massive pumps and huge amounts of sweat :lol:


Seems to be working well for you anyway. Nice shoulder press.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did 2x 45mins cardio sessions yesterday as it was non training day.

But i woke up fresh today and excited for my second full body session that im doing later.

Yesterdays food/plan:

8.00am: wake. T9. 45mins cardio

12pm: 6 whole eggs. 4 rashers bacon

T9

4pm: 300g chicken breast. 80g mince.

T9

5pm: 45mins cardio

7pm: roast potatoes. Roast chicken. Veg

Started watching Breaking Bad which is really good.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Always get breaking bad and broke back mountain mixed up....which one where you watching again? :whistling:

nice shoulder press weight btw how you finding the more natty side of things?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnya said:


> Always get breaking bad and broke back mountain mixed up....which one where you watching again? :whistling:
> 
> nice shoulder press weight btw how you finding the more natty side of things?


Easy to be honest mate. In my mind, there is no other way anymore so its just as good as its always been. Plus, i believe i can surpass my best that i achieved on gear at some point.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Plus, i believe i can surpass my best that i achieved on gear at some point.


NEVER! Deep down you know this too!lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> NEVER! Deep down you know this too!lol


Nope. I truly believe i can mate. I could have been much bigger using the steroids if i didnt use them to compensate for poor nutrition and training.

Im on it nowadays, i dont know how long its going to take. I know its going to take a lot of hard work but i can visualise it and see the route. It *will* happen.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whats this T9 fat burner you use mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Second full body workout. Wasnt expecting to be stronger...but i was. Listening to motivational speeches whilst training. Made me extra strong!

Chest

Incline bench x4 sets

Incline DB fly x4 sets

Shoulders

Seated shoulder press x4 sets

seated DB lat raise x4 sets

Bi's

Rope Cable curl x4 sets

Cable preacher curl x4 sets

Tri's

v bar pressdown x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

Legs

quad extension x5 sets

leg press x5 sets

Back

Yates row x4 sets

lat pulldown x4 sets

Fu.cked come the end...but thats how it should be. Took 1hr 15mins for the workout.

Food/plan

9.00am: 1x Extreme Labs T9, 45mins cardio

12.00pm: 300g chicken, 80g mince beef

3.00pm: 300g chicken, 80g mince beef

3.45pm: 1x Extreme Labs T9, TRAIN

4.30pm onwards:

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

1 big bag of Skittles

2 mince hamburgers, 2 buns, oven chips

2 packets super noodles

1 scoop Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

Gone back to doing cardio on the pavement. Can go for longer then and dont get bored at all. And the fresh Devon air is good for you.

Couple of shots in the gym (as it was empty) just to spice things up:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

1hr 1/4. Ain't to long for full buddy mate, you mustnt have been hanging around between sets


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnya said:


> 1hr 1/4. Ain't to long for full buddy mate, you mustnt have been hanging around between sets


Lol. My rest periods are as long as it takes to change plates or the pin in the machines :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Whats this T9 fat burner you use mate?


The fat burner from my sponsors mate. Extreme Labs.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> The fat burner from my sponsors mate. Extreme Labs.


Does it work? I've always been a bit skeptical of fat burners


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Does it work? I've always been a bit skeptical of fat burners


Well. Its blunts appitite with the people ive given samples too and also raises metabolism. Also helps hugely as a pre workout. You dont get that tired feeling and can keep going. Makes cardio a breeze too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Well. Its blunts appitite with the people ive given samples too and also raises metabolism. Also helps hugely as a pre workout. You dont get that tired feeling and can keep going. Makes cardio a breeze too.


You got a link for it or something mate?

I train 11am-1pm so could be handy having one pre workout just after breakfast


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> You got a link for it or something mate?
> 
> I train 11am-1pm so could be handy having one pre workout just after breakfast


Ive emailed extreme labs as the link isnt working so im assuming they have sold out. They a rated highly by quite a few so wouldnt be surprised. Bare with me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ive emailed extreme labs as the link isnt working so im assuming they have sold out. They a rated highly by quite a few so wouldnt be surprised. Bare with me.


Just did a quick Google and apparently not recommended for beginner/intermediate lifters or something.

You have any other recommendations you've used before, maybe less strong? I've been lifting about a year now consistently.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Just did a quick Google and apparently not recommended for beginner/intermediate lifters or something.
> 
> You have any other recommendations you've used before, maybe less strong? I've been lifting about a year now consistently.


They have T3. T6. And T9.

The wife is using the T6 as is sensitive to stimulants and she is getting along very well with it. My mate who has been training 6 months uses the T6 as well and likes it. He has it before football as well.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> They have T3. T6. And T9.
> 
> The wife is using the T6 as is sensitive to stimulants and she is getting along very well with it. My mate who has been training 6 months uses the T6 as well and likes it. He has it before football as well.


T6 looks decent.

Ordered some of these over the weekend, might do the trick if the same sort of thing?

http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/fat-burners-1/super-green-tea-tablets.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> T6 looks decent.
> 
> Ordered some of these over the weekend, might do the trick if the same sort of thing?
> 
> http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/fat-burners-1/super-green-tea-tablets.html


Green tea :lol: .

Probably not mate. But worth a try.

To be fair, no (legal) supplement is going to do much on its own. Normally only looking at a 10% fat loss increase on top of diet.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Green tea :lol: .
> 
> Probably not mate. But worth a try.
> 
> To be fair, no (legal) supplement is going to do much on its own. Normally only looking at a 10% fat loss increase on top of diet.


Would you say its not worth it? I have until tomorrow to edit the order :laugh:

Basically I'm at about 20-25% bodyfat and wanting to get down to 15% ideally, just wondering if theres anything that could aid it. Im only cutting through calorie deficit and not cardio.. weights 3 times a week (Stronglifts 5x5).

Sorry if its messing up your journal :laugh: Can reply here if you'd rather.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251508-dan94s-progress-diary.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would you say its not worth it? I have until tomorrow to edit the order :laugh:
> 
> Basically I'm at about 20-25% bodyfat and wanting to get down to 15% ideally, just wondering if theres anything that could aid it. Im only cutting through calorie deficit and not cardio.. weights 3 times a week (Stronglifts 5x5).
> 
> ...


Its no problem mate. Not messing anything up. Journals are here to converse.

To be honest. Many products can be worth it just for mental boost. You feel like you are taking something so it has the placebo effect of making you work even harder.

The most effective thing for your fat loss is cardio and diet mate. You can try all the stuff you like and certain things do help massively but nothing works as fast as diet and cardio.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Its no problem mate. Not messing anything up. Journals are here to converse.
> 
> To be honest. Many products can be worth it just for mental boost. You feel like you are taking something so it has the placebo effect of making you work even harder.
> 
> The most effective thing for your fat loss is cardio and diet mate. You can try all the stuff you like and certain things do help massively but nothing works as fast as diet and cardio.


I work out at home so could do skipping for cardio I guess, would 20 mins be enough? Guessing I'd have to take that off my calories though. I'm already at a 500 deficit atm


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I work out at home so could do skipping for cardio I guess, would 20 mins be enough? Guessing I'd have to take that off my calories though. I'm already at a 500 deficit atm


I dont really do the whole exact numbers thing mate. I just smash good food. Train my ass off and do at least one 40 minute fast walking session a day.

500 deficit this off of that in some crappy calculator. What the f.uck is that all about. You think arnie and the boys were looking that sh.it up :lol:

Not my bag mate. I just eat lots (at the right times) and train lots. The fat sorts its self out then.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I dont really do the whole exact numbers thing mate. I just smash good food. Train my ass off and do at least one 40 minute fast walking session a day.
> 
> 500 deficit this off of that in some crappy calculator. What the f.uck is that all about. You think arnie and the boys were looking that sh.it up :lol:
> 
> Not my bag mate. I just eat lots (at the right times) and train lots. The fat sorts its self out then.


Fair enough mate :laugh:

I'm steadily losing fat at the moment so ill stick with the calorie deficit for now and probably come back once I hit a plateau 

Cheers fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough mate :laugh:
> 
> I'm steadily losing fat at the moment so ill stick with the calorie deficit for now and probably come back once I hit a plateau
> 
> Cheers fella


By all means mate. People should do whatever they are happy with as that way will always give the best results.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> By all means mate. People should do whatever they are happy with as that way will always give the best results.


Best bit of advice right there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardio day today. Done 2x 50 minute fast walking. One fasted in the freezing cold (which just makes getting up harder but ultimately more rewarding) and on just now.

Food/plan

7.00am Extreme Labbs T9. 50mins cardio

12.30pm 300g chicken, 80g mince

1.00pm Extreme Labs T9

4.30pm 300g chicken, 80g mince

5.00pm Extreme Labs T9

7.00pm 50mins cardio

8.15pm 2 buns, 1 chicken breast, handfull of oven chips.

Feeling good. Sore all over from the full body workouts but thats all part of getting results


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Started the day at 7.00am. Frost on everything. White everywhere. Fresh!!! Cardio for 50mins on the pavement.

Long stressfull day at work but still enjoyable and then full body workout.

Chest

Decline bench x4 sets

Pec dec x5 sets

Delts

Smith shoulder press x4 sets

Seated lateral raise x4 sets

Bis

EZ bar curl x4 sets

Cable preacher curl x4 sets

Tris

straight bar press down x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Legs

Quad extension x5 sets

Leg press x5 sets

Back

Lat pulldown x4 sets

Yates row x4 sets

15mins cardio post workout.

Food/plan

7.00am Extreme Labs T9. 50mins cardio

1.00pm 300g chicken, 80g mince beef

1.30pm Extreme Labs T9.

4.30pm 300g chicken, 80g mince beef

5.45pm Extreme Labs T9.

6.00pm TRAIN

8.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

1 bag of fruit pastils

2 packs of chicken noodles

1 whole low cheese pizza, oven chips.

1 pint milk with nesquick

Pretty tired...but so i should be. You dont get anything worth having without sacrifice.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I cant be botherd reading back, are you cutting or bulking


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I cant be botherd reading back, are you cutting or bulking


Cutting mate. Shredded in 10 weeks is the aim.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Cutting mate. Shredded in 10 weeks is the aim.


sound...what you reckon takes up most of your time..i always thought for me it would be bulking as more time cooking / eating, but found cutting did as I ad to be more inventive with meals and adding cardio


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> sound...what you reckon takes up most of your time..i always thought for me it would be bulking as more time cooking / eating, but found cutting did as I ad to be more inventive with meals and adding cardio


Neither really mate. Cardio is done before mrs is up so dont really count that as lost time. And my meals take 30mins to make each night. Thats weather adding mass or stripping fat....or both as ive just done.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Neither really mate. Cardio is done before mrs is up so dont really count that as lost time. And my meals take 30mins to make each night. Thats weather adding mass or stripping fat....or both as ive just done.


think it was you I used to read about going jogging at lunch time at work...fook that...I needa find some inspiration badly with training


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> think it was you I used to read about going jogging at lunch time at work...fook that...I needa find some inspiration badly with training


Woah woah woah!!!! Never jogging. Powerwalking. And yes. Do that quite often tbh. Beats sitting on my ass answering emails or what have you. Time to chill whilst losing fat.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Woah woah woah!!!! Never jogging. Powerwalking. And yes. Do that quite often tbh. Beats sitting on my ass answering emails or what have you. Time to chill whilst losing fat.


I work in Bradford so unfortunately, I don't have the luxury to walk around, due to safety concerns


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I work in Bradford so unfortunately, I don't have the luxury to walk around, due to safety concerns


Thats alright. Increase risk means panic. Panic increases heart rate. Increased heart rate means more calories burnt.

Crack on!


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I work in Bradford so unfortunately, I don't have the luxury to walk around, due to safety concerns


Plenty of space with the big shopping centre shaped hole in the middle of the town


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a flat tyre going through Holmewood once....worse 1hr of my life


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it really that bad. I think i have it bad when i have to wait for the cows to cross the road at milking time :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Will alow me to hit each bodypart every other day. And on non workout days i will do 2 big cardio sessions and only one carb meal. On training days its carb backloading style with a huge carb feast after training to aid recovery and growth.
> 
> My recovery seems to be very fast providing i can get the sleep in which i def will with full body. Was asleep by 10.30pm last night and even turned down a night out which is a first for me.
> 
> Mainly just switching things up mate. I like experimenting and whenever i do something new i tend to get results as its fresh and fun.


Fair play, would have thought recovery would have been an issue.

How long is each session typically?

Im in n out in well under an hr but Im very low volume


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Fair play, would have thought recovery would have been an issue.
> 
> How long is each session typically?
> 
> Im in n out in well under an hr but Im very low volume


Full session is aboht 1hr 15mins.i have very short rest periods. About 15 seconds.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Cutting mate. Shredded in 10 weeks is the aim.


Where you at right now in terms of weight and Bf compared to what you aim for in 10 weeks?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Where you at right now in terms of weight and Bf compared to what you aim for in 10 weeks?


Weight: No idea. Havent weighed myself in 3 months. I always go by photos to judge progress.

Bf: im about 7% of where i want to be. About the same as avitar currently. Should be ok to drop that in 10 weeks but wont be easy. I do like a challange.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Weight: No idea. Havent weighed myself in 3 months. I always go by photos to judge progress.
> 
> Bf: im about 7% of where i want to be. About the same as avitar currently. Should be ok to drop that in 10 weeks but wont be easy. I do like a challange.


Haha sound confident, why not though! You gonna do that while eating super noodles and fruit pastles for example?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Haha sound confident, why not though! You gonna do that while eating super noodles and fruit pastles for example?


Yep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you back on steroids yet?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Are you back on steroids yet?


no steroids required mate

Just pro and growth hormones


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Are you back on steroids yet?


cant believe you used the S word.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Are you back on steroids yet?


No mate. Those days are long gone. Once over the addiction its was quite clear that a family was far more important than how fast i can get my muscles bigger :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Yep


Fair douze. Good luck to you then!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PHMG said:


> No mate. Those days are long gone. Once over the addiction its was quite clear that a family was far more important than how fast i can get my muscles bigger :lol:


You've changed.

Only joking mate I completely understand (pussy) what you're saying (bullsh1t) and big muscles quicker isn't that important (whatever mate). Fair play to you (not really)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Fair douze. Good luck to you then!


Luck is for the ill-prepared


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You've changed.
> 
> Only joking mate I completely understand (pussy) what you're saying (bullsh1t) and big muscles quicker isn't that important (whatever mate). Fair play to you (not really)


Haha. Its a good job im not as ugly as you with shocking gab, else id be more worried about how big my muscles are (says the drug free little guy trying his hardest to desperately hang onto what he has left)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some more products through from Extreme Labs. Not available to buy yet. First to receive them. Lifting straps look ace as they have padding in the right areas, are nice and long and very durable material (last 3 sets ive had tore and were not long enough!

The gloves are also excellent and have woven mesh material all over to allow them to breath. Dont usually wear gloves as they stink after one session, but these are very open so should stop that.

Few more t shirts and a belt that is padded in the spine and made with good materials. Nice durable buckle too.

They should be available to buy on the website soon. Will let anyone interested know as soon as i do.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardio day today.

Fasted a.m. pavement powerwalking. 50mins.

Then 40mins cardio this evenong with 10mins of ab work after. resistance and bodyweight crunches.

Food/plan

7.00am 1 cap of T9. 50mins power walking

12.00pm 300g chicken. 80g mince

1.00pm 1 cqp of T9

4.00pm 300g chicken. 80g mince

6.00pm 1 cap of T9 50mins cardio

8.00pm 2 buns. 2 mince burgers. Oven chips

Still feeling good. Plenty of energy every morning so recovery is there currently. Crack on...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Knocked the full body workouts on the head. Purely because i hate not training. Non training days mean lower calories too so dont feel thats beneficial. Dont know what to do with mysepf in the week if im not training :lol:

So 50mins cardio this am, then indoor football for an hour after work, then back and biceps.

Food/plan

7.00am Extreme Labs T9, 50min cardio

1.00pm T9, 300g chicken, 50g mince, 2 rashers of bacon.

5.00pm T9, 300g chicken, 50g mince, 2 rashers of bacon.

7.00pm indoor football

8.00pm Back and Bi's

9.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosions

2 packets noodles

Gammon steak, roast potatoes, veg

.....tired!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

50 mins cardio again to start the day. Tired as hell at work today and was struggling for motivation for training, but was really good once i got going. Strength is going out which is nice.

Trained chest, delts and tris tonight.

Chest

Decline bench x5 sets

Cable flies x4 sets

pec dec x4 sets

Shoulders

Smith shoulder press x5 sets

seated DB lat raise x4

front delt raise x4 sets

Tri's

V bar press down x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Food/plan

7.00am T9, 50 mins cardio

1.00pm 300g chicken, 80g mince, T9

4.00pm 300g chicken, 80g mince, T9

6.00pmTRAIN (then 20 mins cardio)

8.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

1 bag of fruit pastils

2 packets noodles

2 buns, 2 mince burgers, oven chips, pint of banana milkshake

bowl of ice cream (friday treat)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> no steroids required mate
> 
> Just pro and growth hormones


No mate, no drugs at all, bar ephedrine from chesteze, for 11 months (well 10 months and 25 days).


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

50mins cardio this morning. And then arms and odds and sods this afternoon.

Bis

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Cable preacher curl x4 sets

tris

rope pulldown x4 sets

Scull crushers x4 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Shrugs x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Food/plan

8am T9

Work until 11am

1pm chicken 300g. Mince 80g. T9

4pm chicken 300g. Mince 80g

TRAIN

7pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

Bag of fruit pastils

1 packet of noddles

2 buns. 2 mince burgers, oven chips


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and back today. Had a lue in as had my 6 month old nephew stay last night and he facied crying for 2 hour at 3.00am

Legs

Quad extension x7 sets

Leg press x7 sets

Ham curl x7 sets

Back

Yates row x5 sets

Lat pulldown x5 sets

High and low cable row x5 sets

Was stronger on everything again which was surprising seeing as im approaching my best condition for a long time.

Food/plan

10am T9, 50mins cardio

1pm 5 whole eggs, 5 rashers of bacon

3pm T9, TRAIN

4pm onwards

2 scoop Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

Bag of fruit pastils

Full roast chicken dinner


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest delts and tris tonight. Long day at work too.

Chest

Incline bench x5 sets

Pec dec x5 sets

Cable flies x5 sets

Delts

Shoulder press x5 sets

DB lat raise x7 sets

Behind neck lat pulldown x5 sets

Tris

V bar pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Food/Plan

6.30am T9. 50mins cardio

1.00pm 300g chicken, 80g mince T9

4.00pm 300g chicken, 80g mince T9

7.00pm TRAIN

8.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

1 bag fruit pastils

2 packets of super noodles

2 buns, 2 mince burgers. Oven chips.

Bar of chocolate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did 2 sessions of 50 minutes cardio today. On a roll!

After a 10hr day at work, it was time for an arms and bits and bobs workout.

Tri's

straight bar pressdown x5 sets

rope pulldown x5 sets

scull crushers x5 sets

v bar pulldown x5 sets

Bi's

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

EZ bar curl x5 sets

Cable preacher curl x5 sets

Odds

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Standing shrugs x5 sets

Calve raises x5 sets

cable ab crunches x5 sets

Diet/Plan

6.30am T9 Fat burner

7.00am 50 mins cardio

12.30pm T9, 50 mins cardio

1.30pm 300g chicken, 80g mince, rasher of bacon

4.30pm 300g chicken, 80g mince, rasher of bacon

6.30pm T9

7.00pm TRAIN

8.15pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

1 bag of fruit pastils

2 packets super noodles

2 buns, 2 mince burgers, oven chips, glass of milk


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and legs tonight.

Legs

quad extension x7 sets

ham curl x7 sets

Leg press x7 sets

Back

lat pulldown x5 sets

yates row x5 sets

low cable row x5 sets

straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Did 50mins cardio in my lunch break and 30 mins post workout

Food/Plan

7.00am T9

1.00pm T9, 50mins cardio

2.00pm 300g chicken breast, 80g mince

4.30pm T9, 300g chicken breast, 80g mince

5.30pm TRAIN

7.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

1 bag of fruit pastils

2 packets of super noodles

2 buns, 2 mince burgers, oven chips

Bowl of ice cream


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

What's your weight change like so far? You going up down or staying the same?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leedsgains said:


> What's your weight change like so far? You going up down or staying the same?


No idea mate. Not weighed myself for about 2 months. I go by the mirror.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training last night as i did an hour of indoor football agaonst a tough team so was fu.cked.

Today i did 50mins fasted a.m. cardio and after work was chest, delts and tris

Chest

Machine decline x5 sets

Machine incline x5 sets

Cable fly x5 sets

Delts

Machine shoulder press x7 sets

Cable lat raise x5 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Tris

Straight bar pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Diet/plan

7.00am T9, 50mins cardio

1.00pm T9, 300g chicken, 100g mince

4.30pm T9, 300g chicken, 100g mince

5.30pm TRAIN, 20 mins cardio

7.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

Tin of pineapple rings

2 bananas

2 buns, 2 mince burgers, oven chips

Ice cream and syrup


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Missed cardio for the first time this morning as started work early and didnt finish until near 1pm.

Had an arm session this afternoon though with some traps and calves thrown in

Bi's

Seated DB curl x5 sets

DB preacher curl x5 sets

EX bar curl x5 sets

Tri's

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Scull crushers x5 sets

V bar pressdown x5 sets

Others

Shrugs x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Food/plan

6.30am T9, go to work

1.30pm T9, 300g chicken, 100g mince beef

4.00pm T9, 300g chicken, 100g mince beef

4.30pm TRAIN

5.30pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

320g pineapple

2 bananas

Chinese: Chips, chili beef, sweet and sour chicken balls, seaweed, satay sauce, white rice, tea smoked chicken.

Progress photos tomorrow to see where im at and if anything needs adjusting or whatever.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Progress pictures then:



Quite happy with where im at but need to reduce calories slightly which i have done by replacing noodles for fruit post workout and will also cut out the oven chips i have with my burgers for post workout meal. These changes drop calories by 300 so a total of around the 4200 mark now. Should speed up fat loss over the coming weeks.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

What a day. Tried getting to two sites and couldn't because the whole area was flooded. Its getting silly now! Like the whole of Somerset us under water :lol:

Anyway, did 40 mins cardio at lunch and 20 mins post workout. Need to be at work early each day now so cardio has to wait until lunch. No probs though.

Back, legs and bi's after work.

Legs

Leg press x7 sets

quad extension x7 sets

ham curl x7 sets

Back

Wide grip lat pulldown x5 sets

close grip palms facing pulldown x5 sets

Hammer grip pullups x5 sets

straight arm pulldown x5 sets

low cable row x5 sets

Bi's

Preacher curl x5 sets

rope hammer curl x5 sets

Food/plan

7.00am T9

1.00pm T9, 40mins cardio

2.00pm 300g chicken, 100g mince beef

4.30pm T9, 300g chicken, 100g mince beef

5.15pm TRAIN/cardio

7.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

300g pineapple

2 bananas

2 buns, 2 mince beef burgers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest, delts and tri's tonight.

Chest

Decline bench press x5 sets

Incline bench press x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

Delts

Shoulder press x5 sets

Lat raise x6 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Tris

v bar pressdown x5 sets

rope pulldown x5 sets

Food/plan

7.00am T9

1.00pm T9, 40mins cardio

2.00pm 300g chicken, 100g mince beef

4.30pm T9, 300g chicken, 100g mince beef

5.15pm TRAIN/cardio

7.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

300g pineapple

2 bananas

2 buns, 2 mince beef burgers


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Chest, delts and tri's tonight.
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


I've noticed your cleaning your carb load a little is this use to show approaching or just wanted a change??


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Progress pictures then:
> 
> View attachment 144949
> View attachment 144950
> ...


backs looking much bigger mate... bit off topic but jw were did you get that draw/counter thing youve got your telly on? its nice mate haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> backs looking much bigger mate... bit off topic but jw were did you get that draw/counter thing youve got your telly on? its nice mate haha


They are from ikea mate. Malm range.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

PHMG said:


> They are from ikea mate. Malm range.
> 
> View attachment 145042


Nice one.. gna grab one or somthing similar tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> I've noticed your cleaning your carb load a little is this use to show approaching or just wanted a change??


Reduce calories slightly mate. Want to get proper low bodyfat and by replacing noodles for pineapple and bananas, i take off about 300cals. Calories were slightly too high and i want faster fat loss. Still trying to find the parfect amount as this is first time trying to go so low bodyfat without drugs.

Dropped the fruit pastils as im pretty fed up with them now haha.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Why no steroids ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sams said:


> Why no steroids ?


Because whats the point?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Because whats the point?


To help you get bigger, leaner and faster ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sams said:


> To help you get bigger, leaner and faster ?


Haha. Its all just borrowed though mate. Not sustainable.

And the only way to keep it, is to stay on them (not necessarily constant use, but constant cycles). To me personally, this is just rolling the dice too much.

Id rather do it all drug free and be happy that what im achieving is steady and doesnt potentially f.uck my insides up and just live with the genetics i have at this current time and be happy with them and see what i can do


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

well no training for 3 days as i caught something that knocked me for 6. No energy, just couldnt get out of bed.

...until last night, when my mates turned up with a bottle of rum, pizza, kfc and chocolate fudge cake :lol: Just got on with it, got pis.sed, played some fifa and ate a ton of food and woke up this morning feeling awesome!! Go figure.

So trained arms today.

Bi/tri rotation

seated DB curl x5 sets

rope pulldown x5 sets

DB preacher curl x5 sets

Standing DB extension x 5 sets

Vbar pressdown x5 sets

Cable ez preacher x5 sets

Food/plan

7.00am T9 work

12.00pm 250g chicken, 175g mince

3.00pm 250g chicken, 175g mince

Train

4.00pm onwards

2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

bag of fruit pastils

2 bananas

Zizzi's Italian restaurant with the wife and then Robocop at the cinema after.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Marc, what brand are the T9 fat burners you are using


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Marc, what brand are the T9 fat burners you are using


Its extreme labs mate. My sponsor.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robocop verdict...Poo! If you have seen the first one this will seem shi.t. Some cool scenes and black robocop looks awesome, but just didnt feel like robocop.

Trained back today after going to work early to build some machines and automated data logging systems.

Back

Wide grip lat pulldown x5 sets

Close grip lat pulldown x5 sets

Chest plate row machine x5 sets

Low cable row x5 sets

Straight arm pushdown x5 sets

Food/Plan

Wake: T9, off to work

meal 1: 250g chicken, 175g mince

meal 2: 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

Train

meal 3: 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion, packet of fruit pastils

meal 4: Full roast dinner

meal 5: 2 packets super noodles

meal 6: Ice cream and golden syrup

Day on site tomorrow in the pi.ssing rain so thats going to be fun...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Does the T9 not make you jittery in work. I can't handle being sat at my desk on a stimulant.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Does the T9 not make you jittery in work. I can't handle being sat at my desk on a stimulant.


The opposite mate. Makes me more focused and get more done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had an unplanned late night last night. Started watching series 4 of Breaking Bad at 9pm...and didnt stop until the end of the series :lol: Was worth it though. Awesome program.

Legs tonight:

Leg press x7 sets

Quad extension x7 sets

Ham curls x7 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Food/plan

Wake. T9

m1. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

m2. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

6pm TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion, 227g fruit pastils

m4. 2 hamburgers, 2 buns

m5. 2 slices of toast with jam, bolw of ice cream and syrup


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight:

Machine press x5 sets

Incline press x5 sets

cable fly x5 sets

pec dec x5 sets

Tri's

vbar press down x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Food/Plan

Wake, T9

m1. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

m2. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion, 227g fruit pastils, 1 banana

m4. 2 hamburgers, 2 buns

m5. 2 slices of toast with jam, bowl of ice cream and syrup

I've cut out the cardio for the time being. All caught up on me and i think thats why i was ill last week. Plus was struggling to find motivation for training. But all is well again now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well...the boiler has f.ucked up. Was enjoying all this rain, but now its effecting me...so it can f.uck off. Drainage is blocked so its stopped some condensation pipe thing. Our house was 17 degrees over night!!! Felt like a peasant!

Sort of fixed it for now.

Shoulders

Machine Press x7 sets

behind neck lat pulldown x5 sets

Lat raise x5 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Food/Plan

Wake, T9

m1. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

m2. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion, 227g fruit pastils, 1 banana

m4. 2 hamburgers, 2 buns

m5. 2 slices of toast with jam, bowl of ice cream and syrup

Same as yesterday as nice and simple.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Been so so hungry today. Good sign though as means fat burn!! Vascularity has increase as well so another good sign. And we have had our first bit of snow in Devon today. Was teasing us though as only lasted about 30mins of heavy flakes that couldnt lay because the bastard ground was wet.

Arms tonight:

Bi's

Seated DB curl x5 sets

Rope hammer curls x5 sets

Cable preacher curl x5 sets

Tri's

Standing DB extension x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Vbar pressdown x5 sets

Food/plan

Wake, T9

m1. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

m2. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion, 200g jelly beans, 4 chocolate éclairs

m4. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, oven chips

m5. Bowl of ice cream and golden syrup


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Going to be going for a bit of a different training style now.

Been looking into Kali Muscle's 5-Hunnit series and behind all the showmanship and ghetto stuff, he makes a lot of good points. And f.uck it, im always one to give things i havent tried a go.

Back today

500 reps total.

Wide grip Bar row........x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Low cable row..............x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Wide grip lat pulldown..x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

V grip lat pulldown........x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Straight arm pulldown..x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Took 45 minutes. Soaked by the end and could barely lift the weight of my arms. Fun workout though and makes you feel like you are going to pop after about 200 reps. Got to force yourself through the pain barrier though because you can normally get about 10 reps after that point where your head is screaming to stop.

Food

m1 6 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, T9

TRIAN

m2. 2 scoops Extreme Labs mx4 Mass Xplosion, packet of fruit pastils, 2 jam doughnuts

m3. 2 packets noodles

m4. 1 low cheese pizza and ice cream with syrup for afters

m5. 250g chicken, 175g mince.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was due to do legs today but hamstring is still tight or sore (cant work out which lol) from football on thursday. So did chest instead as thats what would have been after.

Chest

Flat machine press........x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Incline machine press....x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Cable flies......................x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Supermans....................x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Incline DB fly..................x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Balloon pecs come the end of this. Was doing DB flies with 8kg and struggling on the very last set :lol:

Food

m1 6 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, T9

TRAIN

m2. 2 scoops Extreme Labs mx4 Mass Xplosion, packet of fruit pastils,

m3. Full roast dinner with everything.

m4. 2 packets of super noodles, 2 doughnuts

m5. 250g chicken, 175g mince.

Suffering from massive DOMS all over my back from yesterdays workout. Expect that to be the case all over until i adjust to this volume of training!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

How u feeling with this new routine?? Looks knackering!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> How u feeling with this new routine?? Looks knackering!!


You certainly leave the gym fu.cked!! Even harder when no carbs for like 20 hours before hand. But because i have all the food after, it helps you push through those last 100 reps when you really want to stop.

It give the best feeling ive ever had training though. Time will tell if it gets the best results. Many wont agree with it, but then they wouldnt try it either.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> You certainly leave the gym fu.cked!! Even harder when no carbs for like 20 hours before hand. But because i have all the food after, it helps you push through those last 100 reps when you really want to stop.
> 
> It give the best feeling ive ever had training though. Time will tell if it gets the best results. Many wont agree with it, but then they wouldnt try it either.


I like the way you think out the box mate. :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> I like the way you think out the box mate. :beer:


Keeps it all fun and interesting. Was starting to find old style a bit boring. Not as excited to go train. Whenever that happens, i always switch to something else.

Gives you loads of energy and a wanting to push harder so normally brings on some good results just from that alone.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

All sounds good mate. Am learning.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> All sounds good mate. Am learning.....


Best way to learn is listening to your body and trying s.hit out in my opinion.

For instance, lots of people say for arm growth, basic movements and about 9 sets. Whenever ive done that, they shrunk...so i did it my way which was tons of volume, many times a week and they grew.

Always pay close attention to whats working and what isnt and dont just follow something because it works on others.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Best way to learn is listening to your body and trying s.hit out in my opinion.
> 
> For instance, lots of people say for arm growth, basic movements and about 9 sets. Whenever ive done that, they shrunk...so i did it my way which was tons of volume, many times a week and they grew.
> 
> Always pay close attention to whats working and what isnt and dont just follow something because it works on others.


Yea you're right.me and that r0blet are hammering our arms at the mo wuth tons of volume. Never seen em so big


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rain is still relentless down here in Devon. Rained all day. Sideways rain. Was on site as well. Oh well.

Bit of a monster arm workout tonight. 500 reps for tri's and bi's so 1000 rep total.

Triceps

rope pulldown...................x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

close grip pressdown.......x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

wide grip pressdown........x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

underhand grip pulldown..x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

scull crushers..................x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Biceps

Rope hammer curl.......x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

EZ bar curl....................x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

DB precher curl............x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

DB hammer preacher..x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Reverse curls...............x1 sets of 100 (100 reps, tons of rest pause)

The best arm workout i've ever had. Arms shaking come the end. Biggest ive seen them in a long time with veins popping everywhere 

Food

Wake, T9

m1 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

m2. 250g chicken, 175g mince, T9

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs mx4 Mass Xplosion, packet of fruit pastils, 2 doughnuts

m4. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, oven chips. Eton mess for afters.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

well i didnt train tuesday and my arms have been un useable since mondays 1000 rep arm workout.

Then last night my mates turned up and we decided to get absolutely sh.itfaced. bit dumb but seemed like a laugh in the middle of the week.

So weve nipped to tesco and drank 75cl bottle each in the space of an hour. Fu.cking dumb.

I stood up and projective vomitted in the living room, toilet floor and the kitchen. My mates pis.sed himself, walked out the toilet with trousers at ankles and then fallen into the radiator knocking it off and cutting his leg up.

I managed to crawl halfway up the stairs before i could no longer work out how my muscles functioned. This all happened in the space of 2hrs. 2hrs before we having a quiet night with a film. Never again.

Then got up at 7.30am and went to worked still wan.kered. Been told some funny stories all day so worth it for that is suppose.

No training today obviously :lol:

What a bellend i am.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> well i didnt train tuesday and my arms have been un useable since mondays 1000 rep arm workout.
> 
> Then last night my mates turned up and we decided to get absolutely sh.itfaced. bit dumb but seemed like a laugh in the middle of the week.
> 
> ...


Fcuk you did the bis and tris on the same day. Normally split em throughout the week. Can do 500 for tris but can't get past 3 sets on bis, but that's cos they are sh1t for now. Doing this for 3 months. Hail flex lewis!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just read rest mate. All done years ago mate by everyone....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Fcuk you did the bis and tris on the same day. Normally split em throughout the week. Can do 500 for tris but can't get past 3 sets on bis, but that's cos they are sh1t for now. Doing this for 3 months. Hail flex lewis!


Yeah mate. All in one. My arms have been dead for 2 days now lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. All in one. My arms have been dead for 2 days now lol


Fcukingnutta you should know better mate. OK by Sunday. They are good aren't they?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How long till till comp mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> How long till till comp mate?


No set time mate. Just when lean enough. Will be steadily bringing calories down as of now. Will inevitably lose some size, but that has to happen. If i shrink down to nothing though wont be doing it as id look a prat, some skinny natty on stage with a loads of geared up mass monsters :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> No set time mate. Just when lean enough. Will be steadily bringing calories down as of now. Will inevitably lose some size, but that has to happen. If i shrink down to nothing though wont be doing it as id look a prat, some skinny natty on stage with a loads of geared up mass monsters :lol:


Never then 

Ah I thought you had a specific one in mind in March/April time! Your doing well though thought you would have caved by now lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Never then
> 
> Ah I thought you had a specific one in mind in March/April time! Your doing well though thought you would have caved by now lol


yeah that was the plan. Still is to be honest. But shows start then and there are tons as of that time. If i rush this dieting without gear, im just going to waste away. I think i over estimated how much you can shift naturally :lol:

Now you could say "stop eating so much" and that would be right, id lose fat faster, but id lose lots of muscle. Id just end up looking like most others who come of gear and go to looking stringy and deflated all the time....and that would mess me up emotionally no end :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> yeah that was the plan. Still is to be honest. But shows start then and there are tons as of that time. If i rush this dieting without gear, im just going to waste away. I think i over estimated how much you can shift naturally :lol:
> 
> Now you could say "stop eating so much" and that would be right, id lose fat faster, but id lose lots of muscle. Id just end up looking like most others who come of gear and go to looking stringy and deflated all the time....and that would mess me up emotionally no end :lol:


Yeah it's a lot harder natty lol

I wouldn't say stop eating so much! But I would suggest replacing a lot of your kcals with more nutrient dense foods?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it's a lot harder natty lol
> 
> I wouldn't say stop eating so much! But I would suggest replacing a lot of your kcals with more nutrient dense foods?


Thats not how CBL works though mate.

My protein and fat meals (mince and chicken olive oil) is very nutrient dense. But after training, its all about those simple carbs. Im going to reduce them a bit more now, but if start to look small and like a bearly train, i know ill just up them again and be happy with what i have. The stage thing is an option but not the be all and end all.

Who wants to look shi.t for months on end for one day when you can fell and look good all the time.

Might be completely wrong though and still stay full looking even with the reduced calories.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Extremely productive work day today after yesterday was a write off. All back to normal and feeling good.

Shoulder session tonight.

Shoulder press x5 sets for 20 reps (100 reps)

Cable lat raise x5 sets for 20 reps (100 reps)

standing DB lat raise x5 sets for 20 reps (100 reps)

Ez bar front raise x5 sets for 20 reps (100 reps)

Behind neck lat pulldown x5 sets for 20 reps (100 reps)

Food

Wake T9

M1. 250g chicken, 175g mince. Chili oil. T9

M2. 250g chicken, 175g mince. Chili oil. T9

TRAIN

M3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion. Packet of fruit pastils

M4. 1 burger, oven chips. Salad.

M5. Ice cream and golden syrup.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Extremely productive work day today after yesterday was a write off. All back to normal and feeling good.
> 
> Shoulder session tonight.
> 
> ...


Its sounding very familiar mate. How's those arms?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Its sounding very familiar mate. How's those arms?


Still killing, but useable. Few pain killers before workout helped.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Still killing, but useable. Few pain killers before workout helped.


You must have hit em hard. Give em a measure after the next tricep day. I hope you ain't gonna do bi+tri together again?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> You must have hit em hard. Give em a measure after the next tricep day. I hope you ain't gonna do bi+tri together again?


Of course i f.ucking am :lol: go hard or dont bother!! Will be less painfull second time round.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Of course i f.ucking am :lol: go hard or dont bother!! Will be less painfull second time round.


Like it!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

OK I'll ****ing do it:thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> OK I'll ****ing do it:thumb:


Do what?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1000 reps bi+tri


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm liking the new routine how's it going so far compared to others?

Btw what's with the fruit pastil obsession post workout haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I'm liking the new routine how's it going so far compared to others?
> 
> Btw what's with the fruit pastil obsession post workout haha


I just love. Ton of carbs that goes down easy and satisfy my sweet tooth.

So far, this routine is the most enjoyable ive ever done. Way to soon to judge things in terms of results but it feels amazing.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs tonight. Will be in agony fpr a few days but f.uck it.

Leg press x10 sets of 20 (200 reps)

Quad ext. X5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Ham curl x5 sets of 20 (100 reps

Calve raise x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Food

Wake T9

M1. 250g chicken, 175g mince. Chili oil. T9

M2. 250g chicken, 175g mince. Chili oil. T9

TRAIN

M3. 2 scoop Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion. Quarter of a chocolate cake the wife made

M4. Chinese takeaway.

Early night and a film as up early for work tomorrow then a trip to the comic book store because im a massive geek :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a night off yesterday. Went round our mates and had a few drinks and a film. Was tired as i went to work to catch up.

Stopping the cbl method for a bit. Well still doing high carbs after training but fancy a few carbs in the day with some meals. Fancy something different for a bit.

Ill start fasted cardio again soon as havent done any for quite a while now.

Chest today

Incline bench x5 sets for 20 (100 reps)

Decline bench x5 sets for 20 (100 reps)

Incline db fly x5 sets for 20 (100 reps)

Pec dec x5 sets for 20 (100 reps)

Close grip machine bench x5 sets for 20 (100 reps)

Then 25mins cardio post workout.

Food

Wake T9

M1. 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers of bacon, 2 slices of toast. T9

TRAIN

m2. 2 scoops Extreme Labs mx4 mass Xplosion. Bag of fruit pastils.

M3. Roast dinner with ice cream and syrup for desert.

M4. Scoop of mx4 mass xplosion.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training tonight. My favourite.

Machine wide grip row......x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Wide lat pulldown............x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

V bar lat pulldown...........x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Straight arm pulldown......x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

High cable row...............x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Then 20mins cardio on the cross trainer

Food

Wake T9

m1. 3 tiger bread rolls, peppered beef, horseradish, slice of cakeT9

Pre workout T9

TRAIN

m2. 2 scoops Extreme Labs mx4 mass Xplosion. Bag of fruit pastils.

m3. 2 white buns, 2 hamburgers, oven chips

m4. Ice cream and golden syrup


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Seriously busy at work. At lunch time i went to the comic book shop and got Wolverine: Max comics. Anyone who is a fan of wolverine will love this story. Real nitty gritty and you learn a lot more about what moulded him and why hes like he is.

1000 rep arm workout again tonight

Tris

straight bar pushdown x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Rope pulldown x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Reverse grip pulldown x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Ez bar sculls x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Tricep extension x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Bi's

ez bar curl x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

DB preacher x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

DB hammer preacher x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Reverse grip curls x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Cable preacher curls x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Food

Wake T9

m1. Pack of noodles. 250g chicken. 50g mince. T9

m2. Pack of noodles. 250g chicken. 50g mince. T9

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs mx4 mass Xplosion. Bag of skittle. Slice of cake.

m4. 2 slices of toast and jam.

m5. Frosties and milk


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You read comic books?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You read comic books?


F.uck yeah i do!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> F.uck yeah i do!!!
> 
> View attachment 146200
> View attachment 146201
> View attachment 146202


Fcuking hell your like Sheldon off Big Bang theory. Just skinnier. Lol.

Can't see the appeal? Is it just something you was interested in from childhood that never grew out of? I have that with b00bs. Love em. Always have done. Especially mrs phmg's.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Man that training looks insane!! How are you finding the T9's? Would you recommend them?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell your like Sheldon off Big Bang theory. Just skinnier. Lol.
> 
> Can't see the appeal? Is it just something you was interested in from childhood that never grew out of? I have that with b00bs. Love em. Always have done. Especially mrs phmg's.


Haha. Im just watching big bang in bed with kate now on dvd.

Lol. Ive only got into them in the last year haha.

For instance. Wolverine was tapping this in the last one (they are for ages 18+ btw).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

billly9 said:


> Man that training looks insane!! How are you finding the T9's? Would you recommend them?


Training kills. So much pain but so good at the same time.

T9's are awesome for a kick up the ass. Thats why i take 3 a day lol. Lots of kicks up the ass.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders today

Shoulder press x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Cable lat raise x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Front delt raise x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

DB lat raise x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Behind neck lat pulldown x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Now there are carbs pre workout, the pump is so painfull now. Makes me rest pause even more!

Food

Wake T9

M1. 250g chicken. Packet of noodles. T9

M2. 250g chicken. Packet of noodles. T9

Train

M3. 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 mass Xplosion. Packet of fruit pastils

M4. 2 hamburgers and oven chips.

M5. Ice cream and syrup.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Very interesting routine mate. Curious to see the results from this.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> Very interesting routine mate. Curious to see the results from this.


Currently the results are severe aches and pain for about 2 days :lol: be a while yet before i can see how its panning out. Currently feel i look a lot more swole most of the time though.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Currently the results are severe aches and pain for about 2 days :lol: be a while yet before i can see how its panning out. Currently feel i look a lot more swole most of the time though.


Not surprised tbh, bet you're pumped to fcuk


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> Not surprised tbh, bet you're pumped to fcuk


Fells that way for ages after training mate. Even the next morning to be honest. Key is to fully flex the muscle and stretch each rep rather than just worrying about moving the weight.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a weekend off. Well friday had a rare night out with the boys only (girls went out on their own) and we didnt plan anything as...well we are blokes. Only occured to us after all the girls had left we were all sat at home on our todds. Within 15mins of the first message we were all in the local cider bar :lol: . Then had work and family stiff rest of the weekend.

Legs and shoulders tonight.

Leg press x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Quad extension x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Ham curl x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Shoulder press x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Lat raise x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

Front delt raise x5 sets of 20 (100 reps)

So 600 reps total. Cutting down on training days so doing 2 body parts per session, every other day. Work commitments and home stuff are become more time comsuming and important.

Food was a bit lame today to say the least lol. Was going to go home at linch but ended up in cornwall in horrendous rain all day with no food so chose mcdonalds hamburgers as a quick meal.

Food

Wake T9

M1. 3 mcdonalds hamburgers

Train

M2. 2 scoops extreme labs mx4 mass xplosion. Packet of fruit pastils.

M3. 2 hamburgers and oven chips. Bowl of ice cream.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see someone on here that goes out on the lash once in a while. I don't feel so guilty now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see someone on here that goes out on the lash once in a while. I don't feel so guilty now


Once in while?? I do it every weekend :lol: sometimes friday and saturday haha.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Once in while?? I do it every weekend :lol: sometimes friday and saturday haha.


Whilst on prep? You actual ba$tard.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Once in while?? I do it every weekend :lol: sometimes friday and saturday haha.


Even less guilty now! :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Whilst on prep? You actual ba$tard.


Well when i was 3 weeks out on first prep. Last thing i wanted to do was be out in clubs and bars so i didnt. But at 10-12 weeks it wasnt a problem. I dont get hangovers and it doesnt effect eating for me either.

and you say "prep" i wouldnt really call it that. Im not hardcore enough into the scene anymore to be super strict all the time, i just train hard and get leaner at a steady pace (or thats the idea). I stop enjoying it when it gets all "internet serious".


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Well when i was 3 weeks out on first prep. Last thing i wanted to do was be out in clubs and bars so i didnt. But at 10-12 weeks it wasnt a problem. I dont get hangovers and it doesnt effect eating for me either.
> 
> and you say "prep" i wouldnt really call it that. Im not hardcore enough into the scene anymore to be super strict all the time, i just train hard and get leaner at a steady pace (or thats the idea). I stop enjoying it when it gets all "internet serious".


you dont get hang overs?!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> you dont get hang overs?!


I'm the same, very rare i get them. I predict its a heigh thing, im 6'4 and @PHMG looks quite tall too..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> you dont get hang overs?!





supermancss said:


> I'm the same, very rare i get them. I predict its a heigh thing, im 6'4 and @PHMG looks quite tall too..


Lol. Im 5'10"

Basically, i puit down to a number of things. Ive always got food inmy stomach and also, when i do feel a bit rough, first thing i do is fill up a litre bottle with juice and hit the pavements with some fast paced walking for and hour.

By the time im back, ive drank the fluids and am starving so get a good breakfast in. At this point everyone else is still in bed and im annoying them about getting back on it for 2nd session :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Lol. Im 5'10"
> 
> Basically, i puit down to a number of things. Ive always got food inmy stomach and also, when i do feel a bit rough, first thing i do is fill up a litre bottle with juice and hit the pavements with some fast paced walking for and hour.
> 
> By the time im back, ive drank the fluids and am starving so get a good breakfast in. At this point everyone else is still in bed and im annoying them about getting back on it for 2nd session :lol:


When I have a hangover the last thing I wanna do is go running and downing fluids :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> When I have a hangover the last thing I wanna do is go running and downing fluids :laugh:


And thats why you suffer all day 

Bite the bullet and your fine again very quickly. And if that doesnt work....have a triple vodka and pepsi and your right as rain :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> And thats why you suffer all day
> 
> Bite the bullet and your fine again very quickly. And if that doesnt work....have a triple vodka and pepsi and your right as rain :lol:


ill try that next weekend considering im going out for a heavy night for my birthday :lol:

going off on a tangent, how'd you put stuff in your signature?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> ill try that next weekend considering im going out for a heavy night for my birthday :lol:
> 
> going off on a tangent, how'd you put stuff in your signature?


go to my profile and the one of the settings in there lets you add signatures. You wont be able to do links or pictures though as need a certain account for that.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> go to my profile and the one of the settings in there lets you add signatures. You wont be able to do links or pictures though as need a certain account for that.


Still can't find it, maybe I need to be silver member first -.-

Last question, what cardio in your opinion is best for losing fat? I'm eating at a calorie deficit and have hot a plateau but can't drop my calories any further really incase I go beneath my BMR calories, so need to get cardio into my cut, heard good things about fasted HIIT cardio in the mornings first thing but also read it can burn muscle, what's do u think is best?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still can't find it, maybe I need to be silver member first -.-
> 
> Last question, what cardio in your opinion is best for losing fat? I'm eating at a calorie deficit and have hot a plateau but can't drop my calories any further really incase I go beneath my BMR calories, so need to get cardio into my cut, heard good things about fasted HIIT cardio in the mornings first thing but also read it can burn muscle, what's do u think is best?


I basically do low intensity cardio. About an hour a day when trying to lose fat, at a time that suits you and can be consistant.

I also do a lot of reps in my training as you can see so this in itself burns fat.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I basically do low intensity cardio. About an hour a day when trying to lose fat, at a time that suits you and can be consistant.
> 
> I also do a lot of reps in my training as you can see so this in itself burns fat.


cheers mate, always value your input


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> cheers mate, always value your input


No problem mate. Dont be a afftaid to ask anything and ill help with advice in the best way i can.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Got a bottle of t9. Took it today for an energy boost on a big session. Kicked in about 20mins into session was whizzing about. Very impressed. Will use sparingly until my cut in 5-8 weeks time:thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Got a bottle of t9. Took it today for an energy boost on a big session. Kicked in about 20mins into session was whizzing about. Very impressed. Will use sparingly until my cut in 5-8 weeks time:thumb:


You dont get that "ive had enough" feeling do you. Just keep pushing through.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well work has gone crazy. We have just won a 3 month probation period for ground work validation on a £130million pound tungsten extraction and processing plant on dartmoor. So im working my tits off to impress and get a longer contract set in stone. Worked 12 hours today. Will be worth it. Boss has promised big things if i secure the contract through my efforts.

After work was chest and tri's

Chest

Incline bench x5 sets of 20 reps (100 reps)

Decline bench x5 sets of 20 reps (100 reps)

pec dec x5 sets of 20 reps (100 reps)

Tri's

Close grip cable pushdown x5 sets of 20 reps (100 reps)

rope pulldown x5 sets of 20 reps (100 reps)

Scull crushers x5 sets of 20 reps (100 reps)

Food/Plan

Wake. T9

m1. 250g chicken, 175mg mince, T9

m2. 250g chicken, 175mg mince, T9

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops extreme labs mx4 mass Xplosion. Bowl of frosties, packet of bacon wheat crunchies :lol: (so good)

m4. 2 buns, 2 hamburgers, oven chips

Noticing a massive increase in energy levels from training one day on, one day off. And i need far less sleep. Being going to bed at 1am every night and up at 6-7am and feel full refreshed. Which is ideal with work. Current routine and diet suits a busy work period perfectly. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What is it you do for work mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> You dont get that "ive had enough" feeling do you. Just keep pushing through.


no mate. Loved it. Am bulking so will use sparingly till summer. Felt like going to a rave after I left the gym! Only two tabs:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Well work has gone crazy. We have just won a 3 month probation period for ground work validation on a £130million pound tungsten extraction and processing plant on dartmoor. So im working my tits off to impress and get a longer contract set in stone. Worked 12 hours today. Will be worth it. Boss has promised big things if i secure the contract through my efforts.
> 
> After work was chest and tri's
> 
> ...


nice balance between work and gym,,best of both worlds....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> no mate. Loved it. Am bulking so will use sparingly till summer. Felt like going to a rave after I left the gym! Only two tabs:thumb:


2 tabs?? You nutter. Might give that a try next session :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> 2 tabs?? You nutter. Might give that a try next session :lol:


Two is enough for me mate. Trained at 230, now 800, still feel it


----------

